# Apple Expo 2004



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

Quelle est la procédure pour participer à l'Apple Expo. Est-ce gratuit? Et pour le Keynote? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je suis complètement niewbie dans ce domaine... je ne suis jamais allé à une Apple Expo et je pense venir à Paris cet automne.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

oui c'est gratuit si tu t'inscris


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

t'as une bassine ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Ben alors Webo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va pas mieux t'as gardé les lunettes de ski  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y a déjà un sujet qui a été ouvert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


ici


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est gratuit si tu t'inscris



Et pour le Keynote aussi? Le problème est que je suis pas 100% certain d'y venir. Peut-on se rétracter par la suite?

J'ai pas trouvé où s'inscrire pour le Keynote.




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors Webo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais... mais le forum _Rendez Vous_ est plus propice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

J'ai édité mon post l'adresse du sujet sur MacG y est noté


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis jamais allé à une Apple Expo et je pense venir à Paris cet automne.



à l'automne, ce sera trop tard !

cette année, c'est expo d'été


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> "je ne suis jamais allé à une Apple Expo et je pense venir à Paris cet automne"
> 
> suivi sans aucune hésitation par :
> 
> "Et pour le Keynote aussi? Le problème est que je suis pas 100% certain d'y venir. Peut-on se rétracter par la suite? "



Ca va être super l'AE cette année si il y a plein de Suisses avec lesquels on peux jouer!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être super l'AE cette année si il y a plein de Suisses avec lesquels on peux jouer!



Ah non ! On avait dit pas la nourriture !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! On avait dit pas la nourriture !



Gobage de flans suisses en perspective


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

Mr D'Hoquéville a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! On avait dit pas la nourriture !



Mais les Belges ne sont pas drôles: trop fragiles, ils cassent tout de suite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver dit : Moby Dick a dit:
			
		

> Je sais... mais le forum _Rendez Vous_ est plus propice.



Voilà! Donc en bon modérateur, au lieu de déplacer le sujet initial il en fait un nouveau! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il est réservé celui là : pour moi! Vu le premier! Avec la chaine du portefeuille de Mackie je vais en faire un porte-clés qui siffle!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				WebOliver dit : WebHardy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la procédure pour participer à l'Apple Expo.



Pour ceux qui cherchent l'adresse du site de l'Apple Expo, suivez Webo!


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

comme l'année dernière je serais la pendant tout le salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais que va faire macgé ?


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme l'année dernière je serais la pendant tout le salon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah comme d'hab! Se débrouiller pour que tu ne vomisse pas dans la moitié des stands après avoir bu une bière un peu trop fraiche!


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

euh, les bieres de foguenne était un peu chaude


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, les bieres de foguenne était un peu chaude



Chaudes ou froides, si c'est pour cette année à nouveau être obligé de frotter la moquette de Microsoft avec des T-Shirts MacG pour atténuer les taches, ca va... Même Bengilli (qui pourtant n'en a pas foutu lourd question ménage, ni rien du tout d'ailleurs a part boire) avait des crampes dans la serpillière!


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

fallait pas essuyer


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas essuyer



Vu tous les stickers MacG que tu avais mangés et qui flottaient à surface en ébullition de tes méfaits, difficile de prétendre que nous n'y étions pour rien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle idée aussi de manger autant d'autocollants: encore un pari de soulot, je suppose.


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

quelle idée aussi de les avoirs coller sur les pommes


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée aussi de les avoirs coller sur les pommes



Tu sais que (normalement) ca se mâche, une pomme?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

après avoir manger une caisse tu fait plus vraiment attention


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que (normalement) ca se mâche, une pomme?


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

tu as AUSSI Mangé une caisse?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

oui, je me suis arrêter quand j'ai commencer a manger la main a bengilli (quelle idée aussi de la laisser traîner quand j'ai faim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> tu as AUSSI Mangé une caisse?




















 (bis)

_P.S. : Arrête, c'est trop._


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui cherchent l'adresse du site de l'Apple Expo, suivez Webo!



Baden-WebO le guide de l'Apple Expo vous propose de trouver ce que vous ne cherchez pas :

_Un samedi matin, le WebO scoot en uniforme vous guide à travers Paris pour aller à l'Apple Expo. Vous le suivez, il a le cheveu humide et des lunettes de ski sur le nez. Derrière lui, Mackie manie la serpillière pour éponger un reste de bière. Pas de quoi vous freiner dans votre collecte d'infos mais n'ayant pas digéré sa bière il vous propose de "vous conduire vers le village de G5 le plus proche". Mackie débite son discours pour refourguer ses somptueux tapis à souris représentant des "duos de chien, qui plaisent beaucoup" ! Mi-atterré, mi-incrédule, vous lui demandez s'il ne connaîtrait pas plutôt "un spécialiste du G5 dans le coin". Ce à quoi le Webo, indémontable, vous rétorque : "Malheureusement, nous ne sommes pas à l'Apple Expo."_


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, je me suis arrêter quand j'ai commencer a manger la main a bengilli (quelle idée aussi de la laisser traîner quand j'ai faim
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, c'est assez son style de laisser trainer des parties de son anatomie lorsqu'il tombe sur des affamées!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est assez son style de laisser trainer des parties de son anatomie lorsqu'il tombe sur des affamées!



Par moments, je regrette tes féminins pluriels... Va comprendre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est assez son style de laisser trainer des parties de son anatomie lorsqu'il tombe sur des affamées!



Il tient ses comptes au moins


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par moments, je regrette tes féminins pluriels... Va comprendre !




Avec une juppe, ca devrait passer!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec une juppe, ca devrait passer!




















_Est-ce que, toi aussi, tu visualises la scène ? _


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

"Tout homme est un artiste lorsqu'il rêve" dixit S.F.


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce que, toi aussi, tu visualises la scène ? _




Surtout dans les allées de l'Apple Expo, sous le regard éffaré des mères de famille!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Surtout dans les allées de l'Apple Expo, sous le regard éffaré des mères de famille!!!



Ce serait l'explication en 3D sponsorié par MacG du terme "plug and play" avec en option une démonstration de " comment retrouver sa souris lumineuse dans le noir lorsque la diode est éteinte"


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme l'année dernière je serais la pendant tout le salon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je passerais sûrement le samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karl tu t'es entraîné au 10.000 mètres ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, les bieres de foguenne était un peu chaude



Les bières du bar aussi


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

c'est quand la photo des powerbook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_vous etes trop mignons dessus _


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand la photo des powerbook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silence le nioub!


----------



## bengilli (7 Avril 2004)

Ca va être grandiose cette année je le sens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne manque plus que Toine - qui donne plus de nouvelles hélas - pour compléter le tableau...

Perso je serait là au Keynote bien sur, et tous les apres midi et soirs si quelques groupies souhaitent découvrir "le paratonerre de MacG"


----------



## bengilli (7 Avril 2004)

Message d'avertissement à l'usage de WebO et des nioubs qui participent cette année pour la première fois :

Voilà ce que la rencontre avec les VIP peut provoquer, un état d'émoi tel qu'il fait oublier toute décence


----------



## Lio70 (7 Avril 2004)

Ben moi je viens. Ce seront mes vacances de 2004: une semaine à Paris! (pas le temps de prendre davantage -- trop de boulot). Au programme: AppleExpo, le Louvre, un ou deux théâtres, flâner dans tout Paris. J'espère en rencontrer parmi vous...

J'arriverai lundi 30 vers midi (2h30 en TGV de Liège à Paris-Nord -- même pas le temps d'user la batterie de l'iBook). Retour le week-end suivant l'Expo mais je ne sais pas quand exactement.

La dernière fois que je suis venu à Paris j'étais encore gosse. Vous me conseillez de descendre dans un hôtel situé dans quel quartier?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Message d'avertissement à l'usage de WebO et des nioubs qui participent cette année pour la première fois :
> 
> Voilà ce que la rencontre avec les VIP peut provoquer, un état d'émoi tel qu'il fait oublier toute décence



mais après celui du milieu disparaît ...


----------



## bengilli (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais après celui du milieu disparaît ...



Justement, on l'a cimenté dans une cave... aucun risque qu'on le retrouve celui là


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

faut pas avoir honte de ces enfants


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand la photo des powerbook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon powerbook 140 ou ibook pour la photo des portables ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



`
Greg : nous sommes toujours trop mignons. tu savais pas ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bon powerbook 140 ou ibook pour la photo des portables ?



le 140 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je fait jouer mon droit de propriété sur l'ibook


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le 140
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon, c'était pas 100 l'ibook ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

ça c'est le quart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reste les 3 autres quarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon ça fera pas un gâteau


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> (...)
> Greg : nous sommes toujours trop mignons. tu savais pas ?



Si si j'ai vu c'est pour ca que je le souligne


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Silence le nioub!

















Meme pas peur


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas peur



ta gagné une réunion privé avec Bengilli et Amok


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

Arf, moi qui rêvait de les rencontrer, faut que j'amène quoi???


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

de la vaseline ...


----------



## Lio70 (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de la vaseline ...


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de la vaseline ...


J'peux pas, t'imagine si elle se renverse sur mon powerbook j'aurai l'air de quoi sur la photo


----------



## bengilli (7 Avril 2004)

un casque plutôt


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

et bengilli fait aussi dans les scato ! il fait pipi sur les nioubies


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

Faudrait vous décidez, j'amène un casque ou un pot de chambre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai l'air de quoi sur la photo



Euh... 'cule un mouton ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh... 'cule un mouton ?



non non


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

Ca y est je suis plus


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je suis plus



laisse, Doc a commencé une psychanalyse en _real time_ sur MacGé et là il causait de ses rêves érotiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Ne Nehledej !_


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de la vaseline ...




P'tit joueur


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je suis plus



a moins de 4000 posts tu est un nioubie


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a moins de 4000 posts tu est un nioubie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a moins de 4000 posts tu est un nioubie



Répète un peu, la taupe...


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Répète un peu, la taupe...



oui mais lui, c'est une taupe de concours !


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Répète un peu, la taupe...



a moins de 4000 te un nioube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors faut coucher avec amok


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a moins de 4000 te un nioube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah DocEvil a couché avec Amok, non ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah DocEvil a couché avec Amok, non ?



on le sera si amok n'était pas bouré ce jour la


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on le sera si amok n'était pas bouré ce jour la



euh tu vas coucher avec Amok toi aussi ?

s'il est pas bourré, c'est ça ?


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on le sera si amok n'était pas bouré ce jour la


t'avais un casque ou de la vaseline


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> euh tu vas coucher avec Amok toi aussi ?



moi pas besoin j'ai jamais été un nioubie sur macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 normal je suis la depuis presque le début du forum


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi pas besoin j'ai jamais été un nioubie sur macgé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah c'est bien ce que je pensais, tu es encore puceau quoi


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

pas plus que toi


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas plus que toi



t'as couché avec une de tes Bds ?

c'était bien ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'as couché avec une de tes Bds ?
> 
> c'était bien ?



chut, il est pas l'heure


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

le problème avec les BD cest qu'elles sont toutes froissées au matin

Ah ben ya pas de diférence alors


----------



## golf (8 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme l'année dernière je serais la pendant tout le salon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme d'hab, le Pommier...
Veejee, Christophe, Vincent et Ben y travaillent déjà avec nos amis de Mac bidouille, MacAdsl, Mac4Ever...




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on se rétracter par la suite?


Tu t'inscrit, tu y vas ou pas est secondaire !...
De toute façon, si c'est comme l'année dernière, ce sera limite avec plus d'inscrit que de places


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

Nous viendrons comme l'année passée du jeudi au dimanche.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous viendrons comme l'année passée du jeudi au dimanche.



Je crois que je vais vous suivre sur ce coup-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je viens de m'inscrire pour l'Apple Expo... et la Keynote.


----------



## Yip (13 Avril 2004)

Normalement cette année je viens.


----------



## enzoplacebo (13 Avril 2004)

meme si je n'ai pas votre sagesse et votre experience
moi aussi je viens


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais les Belges ne sont pas drôles: trop fragiles, ils cassent tout de suite!



<font color="teal">Que tu crois... Viens faire la fete avec moi et on verra...
On reparlera de la fragilité des Belges  après... </font>


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">Que tu crois... Viens faire la fete avec moi et on verra...
> On reparlera de la fragilité des Belges  après... </font>



Fragile ? si tu l'es comme je le suis à ton approche !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Fragile ? si tu l'es comme je le suis à ton approche !



Une feuille de l'artichaut s'envole vers toi Modern-Thing


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Fragile ? si tu l'es comme je le suis à ton approche !









 &lt;yapadesmileykirougi???&gt;  et bien vous dis donc!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une feuille de l'artichaut s'envole vers toi Modern Thing



J'en suis toute retournée...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis toute retournée...



Je vois que la situation évolue favorablement


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que la situation évolue favorablement



...un si gentil garçon... arf! je craque...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">Que tu crois... Viens faire la fete avec moi et on verra...
> On reparlera de la fragilité des Belges  après... </font>



C'est clair qu'on ne la fait pas à une liégeoise.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...un si gentil garçon... arf! je craque...



arf, ça tombe bien, c'est réciproque


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'on ne la fait pas à une liégeoise.



La famille s'agrandirait-elle ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2004)

Elles sont quelques une sur macgé.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'on ne la fait pas à une liégeoise.



Héhé! On n'est pas Belge pour rien hein! La fête et la bière, c'est que ça nous connait (le carré de Liège (le Tam-Tam c pas mal, le Phoenix et le Pot au Lait non plus) et les chouettes sorties aussi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2004)

Dis donc tata francine, "on aime pas hete danl'brun !!!"...
c'po tlé fun tsou là....tonton d'Artagnan....héhéhéhéhéhé.....


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2004)

_oh, j'ai cru voir un 'rominet_


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2004)

Maaaaoooooooooowwwwwwwwwww..........!!!!!!!
Mam'Ice réclame les tofs du salon....
et moi les seins verts de madame contax


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaoooooooooowwwwwwwwwww..........!!!!!!!
> Mam'Ice réclame les tofs du salon....
> et moi les seins verts de madame contax



b'jour ma'ame Ice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je te fais un paquet cadeau ce soir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




demande à l'ange, elle sait où me trouver !


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc tata francine, "on aime pas hete danl'brun !!!"...
> c'po tlé fun tsou là....tonton d'Artagnan....héhéhéhéhéhé.....



 <font color="teal">Kilou tonton d'Artagnan...

Ca faisait bien longtemps qu'on ne t'avait plus vu dans les parages... Ca fait plaisir de te revoir... tu veux boire de la bonne bière belge toi aussi?  </font>


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2004)

Hui , en perfusion.....héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé.......Chimay Bleue, Trappiste de Rochefort, Orval, Leffe radieuse, Hoogaarden, Trois monts,Duvel,Westmalle...C'est déjà pas mal ça....En écoutant Oasis à fond of course.....!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Hui , en perfusion.....héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé.......Chimay Bleue, Trappiste de Rochefort, Orval, Leffe radieuse, Hoogaarden, Trois monts,Duvel,Westmalle...C'est déjà pas mal ça....En écoutant Oasis à fond of course.....!!!!



J'habite justement la commune de Rochefort, y a toujours au moins un casier de trappiste ici... pour l'instant c'est de la 10°...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2004)

yummy,yummy !!!! allez Angie plus qu'un post et tu passes Membre et tu payes ta tournée à Deauville.....Dis donc tu flood à mort toah en moins d'une semaine....!!!! à ce rythme là tu vas battre Alèm !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2004)

Je n'en suis qu'à l'échauffement... J'aurais difficile à battre 600 messages en douze heures cela dit...


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en suis qu'à l'échauffement... J'aurais difficile à battre 600 messages en douze heures cela dit...



cela dit, je te fais subir un sacré entrainement ma belle !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

_Vous recevrez un badge papier marqué dun « K »,réservé aux inscrits au Keynote, la première quinzaine du mois daoût. Il ne vous garantie pas une place au Keynote.

En effet, les places assises au Keynote sont limitées et seront allouées sur la base du « premier venu, premier servi » ; merci donc de vous présenter au Palais des Congrès de Paris au moins 30 minutes avant le début du Keynote._

Arg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30 minutes à l'avance c'est pas un peu juste?...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Vous recevrez un badge papier marqué dun « K »,réservé aux inscrits au Keynote, la première quinzaine du mois daoût. Il ne vous garantie pas une place au Keynote.
> 
> En effet, les places assises au Keynote sont limitées et seront allouées sur la base du « premier venu, premier servi » ; merci donc de vous présenter au Palais des Congrès de Paris au moins 30 minutes avant le début du Keynote._
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je me suis dit. Au moins une bonne heure à l'avance. On s'en fout, contrairement aux laptops PC, nous avons une batterie qui nous aidera à tenir le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, est-ce qu'on est autorisé à introduire appareils photo, caméscopes et ordis portables à la Keynote? Et au reste de l'Expo?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Vous recevrez un badge papier marqué dun « K »,réservé aux inscrits au Keynote, la première quinzaine du mois daoût. Il ne vous garantie pas une place au Keynote.
> 
> En effet, les places assises au Keynote sont limitées et seront allouées sur la base du « premier venu, premier servi » ; merci donc de vous présenter au Palais des Congrès de Paris au moins 30 minutes avant le début du Keynote._
> 
> ...



au moins 1H30 avant, bon, veejee ta bessoin d'un photographe ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me suis dit. Au moins une bonne heure à l'avance. On s'en fout, contrairement aux laptops PC, nous avons une batterie qui nous aidera à tenir le coup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et en moyenne, y a beaucoup de gens qui se voient refuser l'entrée pour cause de salle pleine?


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et en moyenne, y a beaucoup de gens qui se voient refuser l'entrée pour cause de salle pleine?



Prends ton sac de couchage et dors devant la porte d'entrée!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Prends ton sac de couchage et dors devant la porte d'entrée!



Evidemment, c'est facile quand on a des entrées VIP...


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Prends ton sac de couchage et dors devant la porte d'entrée!



chut mackie va entendre


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et en moyenne, y a beaucoup de gens qui se voient refuser l'entrée pour cause de salle pleine?



prévois de battre le record du 100 M si c'est comme l'année derniere


----------



## benjamin (16 Avril 2004)

Suffit d'avoir des places Presse


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'avoir des places Presse



(mode Mackie on) On a dit presse écrite sur du papier pas presse virtuelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode Mackie off)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'avoir des places Presse



C'est sûr... Tu me laisses la tienne?


----------



## benjamin (16 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Mackie on) On a dit presse écrite sur du papier pas presse virtuelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'en fais pas, je suis plein de resources


----------



## bouilla (16 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, est-ce qu'on est autorisé à introduire appareils photo, caméscopes et ordis portables à la Keynote? Et au reste de l'Expo?



Non, pas d'appareil photos, ni caméscope.

C'est pas trop un probleme d'arriver a entrer à la keynote, le plus difficile c'est d'en sortir, il y a parfois plus d'1h de queue aux consignes


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au moins 1H30 avant, bon, veejee ta bessoin d'un photographe ?



pourquoi t'en connait ?


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'habite justement la commune de Rochefort, y a toujours au moins un casier de trappiste ici... pour l'instant c'est de la 10°...



Lol, j'avais  pas tilté ma belle chérie : miam la trappiste de Rochefort !! très gouteux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme toi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2004)

Passe donc en boire une à la maison un de ces jours...


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...Au fait, est-ce qu'on est autorisé à introduire appareils photo, caméscopes et ordis portables à la Keynote ?...


Non, dépôt au vestiaire préalablement...
Et pas de resquille, les gorilles y veillent...




			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...Au fait, est-ce qu'on est autorisé à introduire appareils photo, caméscopes et ordis portables... au reste de l'Expo?


Là, aucun problème...





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et en moyenne, y a beaucoup de gens qui se voient refuser l'entrée pour cause de salle pleine?


Le trop plein suit la keynote dans une autre salle en vidéo conférence...


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Passe donc en boire une à la maison un de ces jours...



 tous les prétextes sont bons, ma belle!


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'avoir des places Presse



je ferai les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 après alèm, amok, ça sera moi


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pourquoi t'en connait ?



je peu le faire


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

un jettable et ça passe


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu le faire



achete toi des yeux et on en reparle


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

je suis myope et alors


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un jettable et ça passe



le type parle de "photographe" puis de "jetable" ya rien qui vous choque ?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

pardon ! on dit prés a photographier


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pardon ! on dit prés a photographier



rentre chez toi, maraud !

et va apprendre la photo avant de croire que l'habit (un appareil photo) fait le moine (le photographe)


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> rentre chez toi, maraud !:



gueux va


----------



## golf (17 Avril 2004)

Hé, les duétistes, laissez un peu de place aux autres...


----------



## bengilli (17 Avril 2004)

Si certains d'entre vous sont pret a foutre un peu le boxon au keynote et vu qu'il va rien se passer encore cette année je peux fournir une banderolle MacG à brandir pendant que Steve essayera de ous endormir avec iPhoto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On l'aurait bien fait avec Zara mais du côté de la presse ça risque d'être mal vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre on pourra la rentrer dans le palais des congres on est pas fouillés


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ...pendant que Steve essayera de nous endormir avec iPhoto...


Y aura Steve Jobs???


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2004)

mon Bel Ami [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/love.gif[/img]]
> 
> tous les prétextes sont bons, ma belle!



 <font color="teal">...le casier est au frais...

Je n'en doute pas que tous les prétextes sont bons mon bel ami...   </font>


----------



## Couhoulinn (17 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">...le casier est au frais...
> 
> Je n'en doute pas que tous les prétextes sont bons mon bel ami...   </font>



les prétextes, c'est comme les excuses, c'est toujours bon de s'en servir


----------



## Couhoulinn (17 Avril 2004)

e t c'est fait pour ça !!!!


----------



## golf (3 Mai 2004)

Bon, on remonte le sujet pour faire le point...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on remonte le sujet pour faire le point...



Je pense être présent quelques jours. Je vais essayer de venir à la Keynote. Sinon il y a une AES de prévu? J'imagine.


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

je serai normalement la tout les jours pour aider comme l'années dernière


----------



## Yip (3 Mai 2004)

Je pense venir, pas sûr à 100% mais je croise les doigts.

Si c'est bon, j'espère aussi profiter d'une AES, d'une pierre deux coups !


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

En fonction de mes disponibilités que je ne connaît pas encore, je peux aider aussi


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> En fonction de mes disponibilités que je ne connaît pas encore, je peux aider aussi



Suivre mackie avec une bassine et une éponge par exemple ?


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Je pourrai meme gérer 2-3 brunettes


----------



## Balooners (3 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Suivre mackie avec une bassine et une éponge par exemple ?



Ok, j'amène la bassine...

Mais qui amène Mackie..


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Suivre mackie avec une bassine et une éponge par exemple ?



c'est un newbie, il est obligé


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un newbie, il est obligé



T'a pas bientôt fini de nous envoyer des balles toi


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

la chasse a la panther est ouverte, c'est pour ça


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2004)

La pêche au hérisson aussi on dirait bien.


----------



## golf (4 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Sinon il y a une AES de prévu? J'imagine.


Une AES pendant l'AE !!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu veux plutôt parler d'une grande bouffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut on d'ores et déjà envisager une ou 2 dates ?!...

Vendredi 3 septembre au soir !...
et
?...


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une AES pendant l'AE !!!...



non, une AEC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu suis pas golf ! ce sera deux bières !


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrai meme gérer 2-3 brunettes



balaizeeeee, moi j'en gère pas plus d'une à la fois


----------



## eMattt (9 Mai 2004)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum, en tout cas pour poster car ca fait longtemps que je me renseigne et j'aurais aimé savoir si il y aurait éventuellement des offres interessantes sur les powerbook ou ibook lors de l'apple expo 2004 ?


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2004)

eMattt a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum, en tout cas pour poster car ca fait longtemps que je me renseigne et j'aurais aimé savoir si il y aurait éventuellement des offres interessantes sur les powerbook ou ibook lors de l'apple expo 2004 ?



Alem, qui a l'habitude de lire dans les boules, de cristal ou autres, va te répondre...

Voici un premier message qui promet!


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2004)

eMattt a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum, en tout cas pour poster car ca fait longtemps que je me renseigne et j'aurais aimé savoir si il y aurait éventuellement des offres interessantes sur les powerbook ou ibook lors de l'apple expo 2004 ?




En général chez les revendeurs présents il y a toujours de bonnes affaires, mais sur quoi, c'est ça la surprise...


----------



## eMattt (9 Mai 2004)

Donc en fait ce sera jamais d'aussi bonnes affaires que de commander un Powerbook avec l'offre ADC Student de -20% je suppose ?


----------



## Yip (10 Mai 2004)

eMattt a dit:
			
		

> Donc en fait ce sera jamais d'aussi bonnes affaires que de commander un Powerbook avec l'offre ADC Student de -20% je suppose ?




Je pense aussi.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ok, j'amène la bassine...
> 
> Mais qui amène Mackie..



cette fois-ci je ferais une vidéo


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2004)

La panther vient ?


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, une AEC



vala le lien !  

Amok : je lis plus dans les boules mais seulement dans les miches de pain ou d'autres choses !


----------



## golf (12 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  vala le lien !


Rémi, t'es un enfoiré...
Mais cette année, je me vengerai, j'irai coûte que coûte


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Rémi, t'es un enfoiré...
> Mais cette année, je me vengerai, j'irai coûte que coûte



c'était pas de faute de l'avoir signalé mais il est vrai que c'était au bar, cette année ce sera mieux indiqué !


----------



## golf (12 Mai 2004)

L'année dernière, au moment choisi, je ne pouvais pas...
Cette année, j'ai bloqué la semaine, soirée comprises ; je serai sur le stand en permanence...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2004)

C'est toi qui garde mackie alors ?


----------



## bengilli (12 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> soirée comprises



A ce propos, qui est partant pour la soirée privée de reed ex ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2004)

Si tu développais un peu ? 
C'est quoi ?
C'est où ?
C'est quand ?
Bref, des infos !!


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, qui est partant pour la soirée privée de reed ex ?



ah ? on peu avoir des infos ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, qui est partant pour la soirée privée de reed ex ?



Je suis partant, je fais confiance à mon mentor.


----------



## bengilli (12 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partant, je fais confiance à mon mentor.



J'espère que je pourrai te suivre, créature ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour la soirée, les invites se négocieront sur place bien sûr avec les RP.
Stay tuned...


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui garde mackie alors ?


Sans problème...
Parce que pour ce qui est de garder les canettes du stand, mackounet est le meilleur...
(faut pas que j'oublie la muselière parce que sinon il les boit ; et puis l'année dernière il a mordu un quidam qui s'était approché de la réserve)




			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, qui est partant pour la soirée privée de reed ex ?


Sans souci...
Tu géreras çà ?!


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

Euh, je me suis inscrit sur le site mais vous pouvez me rappeler les dates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ainsi que les besoins (éventuels) en présence sur le stand.


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2004)

Pour mémoire, en cette année 2004, l'AE va se tenir du 31 août au 4 septembre...
Le site est ici... 

Nous comptons sur vous pour venir nombreux nous voir sur le stand, Le Pommier, que nous partageons avec nos amis de Macbidouille, Macadsl et Mac4Ever...
(nb : le site du pommier n'est pas encore à jour pour 2004 mais cela ne saurait tarder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Oups, j'allais oublier les agités de la MGZ...





Il va aussi être le moment de déterminer la date pour la traditionnelle bouffe des fondus de Macgé ; je suggère, afin d'avoir la maximum de présent de retenir le vendredi 3 sept au soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vos avis !...


nb : on vient sur le stand les bras chargés : l'iBook d'un côté et les victuailles et autres bouteilles dans l'autre...
L'iPod en bandoulière bien sur


----------



## nicogala (13 Mai 2004)

Quels sont les jours pendant lesquels il est le plus intéressant d'être à l'AE (hormis le Keynote) ? au niveau animations par ex, c'est identique tous les jours (dans ce cas c'est mieux en semaine) ou alors il y a des surprises spéciales le week-end ?


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont les jours pendant lesquels il est le plus intéressant d'être à l'AE (hormis le Keynote) ? au niveau animations par ex, c'est identique tous les jours (dans ce cas c'est mieux en semaine) ou alors il y a des surprises spéciales le week-end ?


Le mercredi, il y a les mômes !!!...
Le samedi les familles !!!...
Pour les animations, il faut voir le site de l'AE...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le mercredi, il y a les mômes !!!...
> Le samedi les familles !!!...



comme aux AES alors?


----------



## Yip (13 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il va aussi être le moment de déterminer la date pour la traditionnelle bouffe des fondus de Macgé ; je suggère, afin d'avoir la maximum de présent de retenir le vendredi 3 sept au soir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je serais probablement reparti dès le jeudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sauf si je peux m'arranger...


----------



## nicogala (13 Mai 2004)

t'enmène le neveu ?


----------



## Yip (13 Mai 2004)

Non, pour ma fille c'est la rentrée, ça tombe mal, l'après-midi en plus, pour une demi-journée !


----------



## Switcher (15 Mai 2004)

J'avais tout prévu en 2001 : annulation. Tant pis : shopping à Parisss.

J'avais tout prévu en 2002 : un peu déçu, tant par le quenotte que par l'expo elle-même (hé, je suis de la province, ça a toujours l'air "bigger than life" dans les reportages). Enfin, ça m'avait permis de revoir une très ancienne amie (on s'était connus à 9 ans !) pour m'apercevoir qu'elle bossait chez Apple !!! C'est là que j'ai pu serrer la pogne à deux-trois grosses légumes françaises et européennes de la boîte.

J'avais rien prévu en 2003 : ou plutôt si, de partir à la dernière minute, espèrant recevoir les billets pour la keynote et l'expo AVANT de prendre le train... Ma motivation étant moyenne, je m'étais dit "Je les reçois dans ma boite aux lettres : j'y vais, sinon je reste, on est bien en Provence !". Résultats des courses : billets reçus... 2 jours après la fin de l'expo.

J'ai toujours rien prévu en 2004 : ...mais je me suis inscrit pour la totale et j'ai imprimé mes billets à partir de mon navigateur. Pour le reste, j'aimerais bien (ouin, ouin, ouin...) mais le changement de dates de l'expo risque de difficilement cohabiter avec mes impératifs professionnels...

On verra. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que je serai ravi de rencontrer des forumeurs "en vrai"...


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2004)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> On verra. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que je serai ravi de rencontrer des forumeurs "en vrai"...



Yep, pareil, surtout qu'avec les photos des AES et autres, je connais la tête de 3/4 des habitués, ça serait plutôt marrant de venir incognito et de présenter ensuite !


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yep, pareil, surtout qu'avec les photos des AES et autres, je connais la tête de 3/4 des habitués, ça serait plutôt marrant de venir incognito et de présenter ensuite !


Tu ne devrais pas être difficile à détecter... tic-tac tic-tac tic-tac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En tous cas, ce sera un plaisir pour moi.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

Moi je viens de te détecteze
Quescequetu fais la a cette heure.
Allez zou, au lit.


----------



## golf (15 Mai 2004)

Et toi gamin !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

J'y coure.


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de te détecteze
> Quescequetu fais la a cette heure.
> Allez zou, au lit.



Ça s'arrange pas hein...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le syndrome de l'ile de la temptation, le retour !!


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le syndrome de l'ile de la temptation, le retour !!



c'est l'ile de la "Temp'téchionne ?" ou l'ile de la Tentation ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















sinon, moi aussi, je viendre mais je ne sais pas quand et ça me gave, j'ai deux changements à partir de denfert en tromeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 normalement je viendrais sûr le samedi mais ça m'est jamais arrivé alors je pose la question : on a le droit de venir avec un(e) pciste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et l'AEC ce sera quand ? (je sais c'est tôt mais quand même que les gens se bloquent une date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

Que font les modérateurs.


----------



## benjamin (15 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> sinon, moi aussi, je viendre mais je ne sais pas quand et ça me gave, j'ai deux changements à partir de denfert en tromeu
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut être sacrément pervers ou peu soucieux du bien de sa compagnie pour oser emmener quelqu'un à un salon informatique. Moi, le jour où MacG m'oblige à venir à l'AE, je le cache


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2004)

"je le cache" on m'aurais menti ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devrais pas être difficile à détecter... tic-tac tic-tac tic-tac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois ? Je crois que c'est impossible de me reconnaître, je suis le contraire de mon avatar, je suis gros, vieux, je ne bouge pas et je suis en jupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi tic-tac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca fait 2 fois que je vois cette allusion mais je la capte pas


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est l'ile de la "Temp'téchionne ?" ou l'ile de la Tentation ?



Pas facile de poster derrière Paul hier soir... Il y avait pas mal de vapeurs éthyliques qui traînaient...


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ? Je crois que c'est impossible de me reconnaître, je suis le contraire de mon avatar, je suis gros, vieux, je ne bouge pas et je suis en jupe.








 On pourra parler chiffons alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tic-tac ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...













J'aurai plagié quelqu'un sans m'en rendre compte ?


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

en parlant de tic tac combien y' en a t'il dans une boîte ?


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mai 2004)

Je serai à Paris du lundi 30 vers midi au week-end suivant. Si je peux, j'aimerais bien aussi venir à une AES ou équivalent si vous en faites une. Et boire un jus de pommes au stand


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il faut être sacrément pervers ou peu soucieux du bien de sa compagnie pour oser emmener quelqu'un à un salon informatique. Moi, le jour où MacG m'oblige à venir à l'AE, je le cache



n'empêche que je l'ai vu ton petit frère même bien caché !


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je serai à Paris du lundi 30 vers midi au week-end suivant. Si je peux, j'aimerais bien aussi venir à une AES ou équivalent si vous en faites une. Et boire un jus de pommes au stand


Tu seras la bienvenue à bord...
Pour une soirée, de grandes chances que ce soit vendredi !
Pour le jus de pomme woualou ou alors distillé en Normandie parce que sinon sur le stand c'est plutôt des échantillons de productions belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut dire aussi que les claviers de PB supportent mal les décoctions à base de fruits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  alors que les distillats de houblon passent bien


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi que les claviers de PB supportent mal les décoctions à base de fruits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention toutefois, il ya des risques de biture avec la 1664 mais RAS du côté de la Chimay


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> attention toutefois, il ya des risques de biture avec la 1664 mais RAS du côté de la Chimay


Merci de ces précisions. Je me contenterai donc d'une Mort Subite. A moins que Steve nous ait déjà tous tués avec sa keynote.


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...A moins que Steve nous ait déjà tous tués avec sa keynote.


Tu penses à quoi ? A mdr !...


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2004)

Un site ( http://appleexpo.taho.info/2004/index.html ) recense les participations à Apple Expo 2004

Un bon moyen pour savoir qui sera là et quel(s) jour(s).


----------



## mercutio (23 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai vu que le keynote se passait porte Maillot et que l'expo se déroule elle à Porte de Versaille !!

Il faut combien de temps pour rejoindre l'expo du keynote ? (metro, tram, autre...)...pcq c'est pas la porte à côté !!   (attention humour belge !!)

Pour information: un ticket Thalis Bruxelles-Paris coûte 50 euros (A/R) si on réserve avant la semaine prochaine !


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2004)

A la fin du keynote, il y a des navettes gratuites (bus) qui permettent de passer d'une porte à l'autre (sans passer par la case "windows" bien sûr!!! humour français, désolé)

Délais moyen de trajet 1/2 heure


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

et tu peux sans doute te permettre de flaner un peu, le tourisme c'est pas mal non plus. 
tu remontes vers l'arc de triomphe, tu descends les champs elysée, et arrivé à concorde tu sautes dans le metro (ligne 12) qui te depose porte de versailles au pied de l'apple expo.

(plus simplement tu suis les pub ipod


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> (plus simplement tu suis les pub ipod


Alors là, tu risques de faire 10 fois le tour de Paris, d'entrer dans 200 magasins ne vendant que du matos PC, avant d'arriver éventuellement à l'Expo.... des pubs iPod il y en a partout!


----------



## TeuBeu2 (23 Juin 2004)

J'ai vu sur le site d'Apple Expo qu'on pouvait recevoir un numéro pour bénéficier d'un badge visiteur ... J'ai rempli tous les champs il y a une semaine, et je n'ai toujours pas reçu de signe de vie de leur part ...


----------



## Cillian (23 Juin 2004)

TeuBeu2 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu sur le site d'Apple Expo qu'on pouvait recevoir un numéro pour bénéficier d'un badge visiteur ... J'ai rempli tous les champs il y a une semaine, et je n'ai toujours pas reçu de signe de vie de leur part ...



Bonjour,
Cette année apple n'envoie pas de badge, mais juste un mail avec un code barre
et un numero confirmant l'inscription.
C'est a nous de l'imprimer et de le présenter à l'entrée de l'Apple Expo,
ou si tu ne peux pas l'imprimer tu doit te présenter avec ton numero d'inscription
noté sur un bout de papier.

En ce qui me concerne je me souviens avoir reçu ce mail peut de temps après m'être inscrit, mais c'étais en Mars.


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2004)

Quelqu'un à le programme ?, ce qui m'interesse c'est la journée "musique" avec meeting dans une salle. L'an dernier c'était très très bon, y'avait Alex Kid, Ariel Wizman, l'ex chanteur de Psy (oublié son nom) et Jean Louis Aubert. Ils ont fait une demo de Reason etc...Les débats étaient excellents et on pouvait leur poser des questions.


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2004)

Bon je me réponds à moi même : Evenement Musique, c'est le samedi 4 septembre à 13h30 (dur dur le réveil et la traversée de Paris).


----------



## bengilli (24 Juin 2004)

tu trouvera toutes les infos sur le site officiel de l'Apple expo


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2004)

TeuBeu2 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu sur le site d'Apple Expo qu'on pouvait recevoir un numéro pour bénéficier d'un badge visiteur ... J'ai rempli tous les champs il y a une semaine, et je n'ai toujours pas reçu de signe de vie de leur part ...


je viens de remplir le formulaire, je viens de recevoir le numéro


----------



## TeuBeu2 (24 Juin 2004)

Bon, tant pis, je recommence puisqu'à moi, ils ne m'envoient rien ^^


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2004)

vérifies que tu mets bien ton eMail correctement... et que mail ne te met pas direct l'eMail reçu dans le dossier "indésirable"!


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2004)

Et hop, on fait remonter le sujet  

Annoncez vos visites...

Mardi 31 août 2004...  
- matin :

- après-midi :


Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...  
- matin :

- après-midi :


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...  
- matin :

- après-midi :


Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...  
- matin :

- après-midi :


Samedi 4 septembre 2004...   
- matin :

- après-midi :


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2004)

Il y a un sujet déjà ouvert, là, avec plusieurs infos 

D'autres infos sur le Pommier, ici...


----------



## Yip (25 Juin 2004)

Mardi 31 août 2004...  
- matin :
Yip

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)


Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...  
- matin :
Yip

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...  
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?


Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...  
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?


Samedi 4 septembre 2004...   
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?


----------



## purestyle (26 Juin 2004)

euh y'aura un stand Macgé, pour venir faire coucou ?

_purestyle, complètement à l'ouest depuis vendredi 25 juin 22h35_


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2004)

et en achetant le pack super-poto des modo ( a 250 ¤ HT) tu aura le droit a une photo avec ton modo préféré (tirage 56,65 euros HT en supplément )


----------



## purestyle (26 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en achetant le pack super-poto des modo ( a 250 ¤ HT) tu aura le droit a une photo avec ton modo préféré (tirage 56,65 euros HT en supplément )



ok j'ai donc jusqu'à septembre pour trouver mon modo préféré.


----------



## golf (2 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> euh y'aura un stand Macgé, pour venir faire coucou ?
> 
> _purestyle, complètement à l'ouest depuis vendredi 25 juin 22h35_


Oui, Le Pommier... 
Ici, dans la liste des exposants... 
Mais le site n'est pas encore à jour


----------



## pattes (2 Juillet 2004)

*Super ! Bon ben si j'ai le temps je viendrai avec le TGV... Bon il envoies plus le badge par la poste c'est à toi de le printer.... les mentalités changent avec internet... Ça économise certains frais sauf celui de l'encre ! Mais heureusement on peut récupérer les cartouches....  *


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juillet 2004)

Mardi 31 août 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)


Mercredi 1er septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?


Vendredi 3 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70


Samedi 4 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juillet 2004)

Je suis également inscrit à 3 conférences le vendredi.
Heu... j'ai honte; j'ai oublié lesquelles! 

Et vous? Conférence(s) au programme?


----------



## Macounette (6 Juillet 2004)

Sauf empêchement de dernière minute, je serai aussi sur Paris pour l'AE cette année.
  Au programme: Keynote (bien sûr)  + diverses confs:

  - mardi 10h: keynote 
 - mercredi 13h30: Mac OS X, outils de développement et optimisation des performances 
 - jeudi 10h30: Compatibilité Mac OS X et Windows en toute simplicité 
 - jeudi 12h: Mac OS X pour les Pros de la Création, de la prise de vue à l'impression  

  On passera vous faire un coucou au stand MacGé


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On passera vous faire un coucou au stand MacGé


ça va en faire, des coups de boule!


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...On passera vous faire un coucou au stand MacGé






- Ah bon !





- Manquerait plus qu'ils ou elles ne passent pas signer le livre d'Or ! 
- D'ailleurs ils diront bonjour avec les pieds !

- Pourquoi ?
- T'as déjà dis bonjour avec les bras chargés !

- Les bras chargés ?!?
- Ben oui, faut bien qu'ils nous réapprovisionnent en victuailles sur le stand  ​


----------



## purestyle (7 Juillet 2004)

Ca a l'air sympa, j'aime bien les granny smith.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

Mardi 31 août 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)


Mercredi 1er septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70


Samedi 4 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en achetant le pack super-poto des modo ( a 250 ¤ HT) tu aura le droit a une photo avec ton modo préféré (tirage 56,65 euros HT en supplément )



y'à pas les soldes en ce moment  ????   

Non ?   

Mince alors ...


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ça va en faire, des coups de boule!


on f'ra de not' mieux 
d'ailleurs si t'es là, mon ami, qui est belge, ne sera pas trop dépaysé


----------



## Lio70 (7 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> on f'ra de not' mieux
> d'ailleurs si t'es là, mon ami, qui est belge, ne sera pas trop dépaysé


Je m'en réjouis d'avance.


----------



## Switcher (8 Juillet 2004)

Mardi 31 août 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70


Samedi 4 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne


----------



## vicento (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Je serais présent sur Apple Expo stand _Microsoft_.


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2004)

vicento a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je serais présent sur Apple Expo stand _Microsoft_.








ou alors tu me file un pack office 2004


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'à pas les soldes en ce moment  ????
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Mince alors ...


_possibilité de réduc pour les filles, merci d'envoyer votre photo avant_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _possibilité de réduc pour les filles, merci d'envoyer votre photo avant_



Pfff m'en fiche je l'ai eue ma photo aux côtés de mon modérateur préféré !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

Faudrait se ballader dans l'expo avec des badges avec nos avatars dessu histoire de se reconnaitre pourc eux qui ne sont pas des habitués des AES...


----------



## Lio70 (9 Juillet 2004)

vicento a dit:
			
		

> Je serais présent sur Apple Expo stand _Microsoft_.


Cool, un stand de tir.


----------



## Switcher (9 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait se ballader dans l'expo avec des badges avec nos avatars dessu histoire de se reconnaitre pourc eux qui ne sont pas des habitués des AES...



Cool... Excellente idée, qui m'avait déjà traversé l'esprit mais que je trouvais un peu surréaliste (ça fera donc _deux_ badges ?).

Je m'en fabrique un dès ce week-end.

   

J'espère _vraiment_ pouvoir venir...


----------



## purestyle (9 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait se ballader dans l'expo avec des badges avec nos avatars dessu histoire de se reconnaitre pourc eux qui ne sont pas des habitués des AES...



oh la la, la bande de geeks en pleine nerderie.  

J'ai vu les photos de l'AE 2003 sur le site de Foguenne, je m'attendais à ce que la communauté MacG soit mieux lookée/stylée.


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai vu les photos de l'AE 2003 sur le site de Foguenne, je m'attendais à ce que la communauté MacG soit mieux lookée/stylée.


Là, c'est sûr, t'as rien compris au film   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff m'en fiche je l'ai eue ma photo aux côtés de mon modérateur préféré !!!




foguenne !!!! tu me prête la photo  ?


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> oh la la, la bande de geeks en pleine nerderie.
> 
> J'ai vu les photos de l'AE 2003 sur le site de Foguenne, je m'attendais à ce que la communauté MacG soit mieux lookée/stylée.



C'est sûr que l'on a rarement fait pire que le Pommier, ou que l'AE en général. Mais on s'y fait, à condition d'y passer en flèche, avec l'accoutrement de circonstance (prends exemple sur Mackie : pantalon vert et chemise rouge - avec le t-shirt dessous), sans en parler à ses amis.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

Moi je serais bien passé aussi à l'AE mais comme j'ai pas de tunes et rien à acheter ça servira pas à grand chose.
Par contre je viendrais bien à l'AES, c'est le 3 au soir c'est ça ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> foguenne !!!! tu me prête la photo  ?



Je garde l'exclu encore un moment.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais bien passé aussi à l'AE mais comme j'ai pas de tunes et rien à acheter ça servira pas à grand chose.
> Par contre je viendrais bien à l'AES, c'est le 3 au soir c'est ça ?



Je ne vais rien y acheter mais bon, c'est sympa même sans achat.  
Pour l'AES, je ne sais pas si la date a déjà été arrêtée.
Le vendredi 3 ou le samedi 4 ?


----------



## purestyle (10 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais bien passé aussi à l'AE mais comme j'ai pas de tunes et rien à acheter ça servira pas à grand chose.
> Par contre je viendrais bien à l'AES, c'est le 3 au soir c'est ça ?



Bah si t'es sur Paris en septembre, pourquoi t'en priver ? Ca te coûtera des tickets de metro tout au plus.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

Le problème c'est que je ne suis pas sur Paris mais en Bretagne et qu'il faut que je sache quand mes vacances finissent.


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais rien y acheter mais bon, c'est sympa même sans achat.
> Pour l'AES, je ne sais pas si la date a déjà été arrêtée.
> Le vendredi 3 ou le samedi 4 ?



Jusqu'à présent, on a toujours fait ça le vendredi. L'une des raisons, c'est la tenue de la MacLan le samedi soir, où pas mal de d'jeunes vont. Donc si vous voulez voir un mackie en vrai, c'est vendredi


----------



## cecil (10 Juillet 2004)

Un macinside en vrai ? beuuuuuu non. Vendredi ce sera resto. Puis dancefloor.

A+


----------



## purestyle (10 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à présent, on a toujours fait ça le vendredi. L'une des raisons, c'est la tenue de la MacLan le samedi soir, où pas mal de d'jeunes vont. Donc si vous voulez voir un mackie en vrai, c'est vendredi



J'en ai déjà un chez moi     :


----------



## Lio70 (10 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar, tu ne viendrais même pas jeter un oeil au nouvel iMac G5 à l'Apple Expo, même sans acheter?   

'me réjouis de venir à cette AES, en epérant qu'elle se tiendra le vendredi 3.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> 'me réjouis de venir à cette AES, en epérant qu'elle se tiendra le vendredi 3.



Benjamin l'a noté plus haut, l'AES aura bien lieu de vendredi 3 septembre.


----------



## tomtom (10 Juillet 2004)

Mardi 31 août 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70
tomtom


Samedi 4 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom


Y'a rien de prévu le dimanche


----------



## Cillian (11 Juillet 2004)

"NON! pas de reuteuteu, vous êtes en congés le 4 septembre, seulement le 4 septembre"
C'est le patron qui l'a dit.
Alors je ne passerai que le 4.


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2004)

Pas grave, du moment que tu arrives sur le stand du Pommier les bras chargés 
(site pas encore à jour mais cela ne saurait tarder)


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Dark Templar, tu ne viendrais même pas jeter un oeil au nouvel iMac G5 à l'Apple Expo, même sans acheter?


Je préfère attendre deux ans et le voir chez mon médecin que me payer un billet de train juste pour ça.


----------



## Ice_Tux (11 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour, est-ce qu'il y aura un résumé des nouveauté par SMS durant la Keynote, comme l'annéee passée?


----------



## golf (14 Juillet 2004)

Beaucoup d'entre vous hésitent à venir car cela engendre des frais de transport et d'hébergement...
Voici 2 sujets dédiés qui peuvent vous aider à décider :
Logement pour l'AE 2004... 
Co-voiturage pour l'AE 2004...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> oh la la, la bande de geeks en pleine nerderie.
> 
> J'ai vu les photos de l'AE 2003 sur le site de Foguenne, je m'attendais à ce que la communauté MacG soit mieux lookée/stylée.



Cette année on faiit pêter le costard cravate!!! :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle : t es surement encore moins looke-style que la moindre pouffe-mannequin de SoHo que je croise ici alors arrete la frime, petite parisienne frustree !!!     

par exemple, fabienr, bin il est tellement beau qu il n a pas besoin de frimer...


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> purestyle : t es surement encore moins looke-style que la moindre pouffe-mannequin de SoHo que je croise ici alors arrete la frime, petite parisienne frustree !!!
> 
> par exemple, fabienr, bin il est tellement beau qu il n a pas besoin de frimer...



Désolé je préfère Silverlake et Echo Park à Williamsburgh ou Soho (côte Est = beurk), pour le reste on verra bien sur le stand du Pommier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> par exemple, fabienr, bin il est tellement beau qu il n a pas besoin de frimer...


 
Ben qu'est ce qui t'arrive Alem? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

oh rien, des remi-niscences !!!!    

surtout une comme ca : :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juillet 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2004)

Ça se précise: je serai très probablement à Paris depuis mercredi et jusqu'au samedi ou dimanche. Quelques détails à régler encore (hôtel notamment).


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'est ce qui t'arrive Alem? :love:  :love:  :love:


 il est amoureux :love: :love: :love: C'est bô l'amourrrrrrrr


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je préfère Silverlake et Echo Park à Williamsburgh ou Soho (côte Est = beurk), pour le reste on verra bien sur le stand du Pommier.


cte frime...   

arrete un peu, c est saoulant a la fin...    

hier je postais depuis l AppleStore de SoHo et je constatais que tous les gens lookes sont desabuses et vide... vide de leur propre vide... (surtout le mannequin bresilien de chez Elite qui se trouvait a mes cotes*) 

c est pas ca la vie mon vieux, la vie se trouve bien ailleurs... mais je suis persuade que tu le sais aussi...   









*je dis pas ca parce que je bosse avec Marylin Agency, hein !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> il est amoureux :love: :love: :love: C'est bô l'amourrrrrrrr


ben quoi?  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi? :love:


j ai pas pu lire le lien mais rien que le nom du truc m a fait hurler de rire !!! 

sacre fabien !! :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

garde moi ce lien pour quand je rentrerais !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j ai pas pu lire le lien mais rien que le nom du truc m a fait hurler de rire !!!
> 
> sacre fabien !! :love: :love:



tu peux pas lire les mp3? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi?  :love:



Ohhhhhhhhhh... c'eessssssstttttt boooooooo....  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu peux pas lire les mp3? :mouais:


bah a premiere vue si... mais j entends pas le son sur le portable...  c est con !!


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça se précise: je serai très probablement à Paris depuis mercredi et jusqu'au samedi ou dimanche. Quelques détails à régler encore (hôtel notamment).



Mettez vous d'accord et partagez : plus vous êtes dans la chambre (categorie twin, triple, quadruple) moins vous payez individuellement...(c'est d'une logique :rateau: )
A la limite ça fait mini AES dans les chambres d'hotel.


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

Web"O prenant une chambre avec Modern_thing... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Web"O prenant une chambre avec Modern_thing... :love:



Est-ce bien raisonnable? :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

imitant la voix et l accent de Jean Seberg dans "A bout de souffle"

C est quoi Raisonnable ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Web"O prenant une chambre avec Modern_thing... :love:



Fait beau à New York?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fait beau à New York?



Ah, mais quand on adopte on nourrit et on loge aussi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais quand on adopte on nourrit et on loge aussi !


 *joke* :love: de quoi je me mèle Tibo et Alèm :love: :rateau: */joke*


----------



## Lio70 (16 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Mettez vous d'accord et partagez : plus vous êtes dans la chambre (categorie twin, triple, quadruple) moins vous payez individuellement...(c'est d'une logique :rateau: )
> A la limite ça fait mini AES dans les chambres d'hotel.


'même plus besoin d'aller à l'expo. Et s'il y a l'accès internet dans la chambre vous pourrez voir la keynote en streaming.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2004)

Bon... j'ai commandé mes billets pour le TGV, reste à dégoter un hôtel pas trop cher. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> 'même plus besoin d'aller à l'expo. Et s'il y a l'accès internet dans la chambre vous pourrez voir la keynote en streaming.


 Et chez les Belges, qui vient? Moi je suis de la partie, je sais que Popol y va aussi avec Silvia... Et toi Lio


----------



## Lio70 (17 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et chez les Belges, qui vient? Moi je suis de la partie, je sais que Popol y va aussi avec Silvia... Et toi Lio


L'ai déjà dit plusieurs fois: je serai à Paris du lundi après-midi au samedi midi. Je ferai la file pour la keynote mardi matin. Je visiterai l'expo l'après-midi et y retournerai vendredi toute la journée pour suivre 4 conférences. Et le soir c'est l'AES. J'espère te voir, et les autres aussi!  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Vi :love: cette année j'y vais :love: ça va être schön :love: 

Ca va être la fête  :rateau: Narf!


----------



## Lio70 (17 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être la fête  :rateau: Narf!


Ouais. Dès que tu as une Kriek dans le nez, on te balance dans la Seine! Muhuhaha.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Nan mais :love: tu crois te débarasser de moi si facilement? 

C'est qu'elle est hyper tenace la Modern  Narf! :rateau:

Pis, je pinte pas qu'à la Kriek hein, il m'arrive de boire d'autres trucs, même si c'est mon soif de prédilection :love:

Narf!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour mémoire, en cette année 2004, l'AE va se tenir du 31 août au 4 septembre...
> Le site est ici...
> 
> Nous comptons sur vous pour venir nombreux nous voir sur le stand, Le Pommier, que nous partageons avec nos amis de Macbidouille, Macadsl et Mac4Ever...
> ...



J'espère que la bière sera fraîche cette année


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Suffit de demander, et on embarque quelques trappistes et autres douceurs dans le sac :love:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que la bière sera fraîche cette année



Faudrait déjà que tu viennes à l'AES  :rateau:  :rateau: 

 :love:


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern, je te laisse porter les truffes Godiva. Je m'occuperai des lourds sachets de Kriek, Mort Subite, blanche de Hoegaarden, Orval et compagnie. J'espère qu'on ne va pas m'arrêter au portillon à l'entrée...
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Orval ???? Ok  J'en serai alors  Même si je trouve que ça voyage mal   Je ramène les pains de glace, je serai sur place


----------



## golf (20 Juillet 2004)

- Et le premier qui ose ne pas venir, je l'envoie chez le proviseur Benjamin !​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... j'ai commandé mes billets pour le TGV, reste à dégoter un hôtel pas trop cher. :love:



J'ai reçu mes billets... et ma réservation à l'hôtel est confirmée... Apple Expo, AES, Paris... me voilà...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Faudrait penser à commencer à organiser les rendez-vous n'empêche... histoire de ne pas trop s'y prendre à la dernière minute


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mes billets... et ma réservation à l'hôtel est confirmée... Apple Expo, AES, Paris... me voilà...  :love:


Super! Dommage que tu ne viennes pas à la keynote (tu arrives mercredi, c'est ça?). Evidemment, le confort d'un streaming plein écran en étant bien calé dans son fauteuil au bureau, c'est pas dégueu non plus! Cognac? Cigare?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait déjà que tu viennes à l'AES  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> :love:



Je vais essayer cette année


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Super! Dommage que tu ne viennes pas à la keynote (tu arrives mercredi, c'est ça?). Evidemment, le confort d'un streaming plein écran en étant bien calé dans son fauteuil au bureau, c'est pas dégueu non plus! Cognac? Cigare?



Oui, j'arrive mercredi et je reste jusqu'à dimanche soir. Je vais en profiter pour aussi visiter Paris.

Je suppose qu'une AES (AEC?) est prévue le vendredi ou le samedi?  Au Lou?


----------



## Marcant (21 Juillet 2004)

Mais au fait...MacG aura un stand sur l'Apple expo ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Si je me souviens bien, à ce que j'ai cru comprendre, c'est un groupement de sites web et ça s'appelle "le pommier"


----------



## Marcant (21 Juillet 2004)

Donc ils seront tous au rdv...il faudrait qu'ils fassent une liste de tous les inscrits du site MacG et qu'ils offrent un "truc" pour nous remercier de notre fidélité...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Donc ils seront tous au rdv...il faudrait qu'ils fassent une liste de tous les inscrits du site MacG et qu'ils offrent un "truc" pour nous remercier de notre fidélité...



Voici déjà la liste des membres qui pensent venir à l'AppleExpo. 

Rajoutez-vous, n'hésitez pas.  (vous citez ce message et vous rajoutez.)

Mardi 31 août 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70
tomtom


Samedi 4 septembre 2004... 
- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom


Y'a rien de prévu le dimanche


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Bien sur que si Foguenne
A partir de Samedi après-midi jusqu'au dimanche midi y'aura normalement la MACLAN ou pas mal de gens de la cave seront 

Je serais a l'AE le samedi matin moi du coup


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Mardi 31 août 2004...
- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70
tomtom


Samedi 4 septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Faut encore que je vois quel jour je vais y aller, sinon on ne commencerait pas à penser à l'AEC les Parisiens? c la votre  

Je propose vendredi ou samedi soir  c plus facile pour tout le monde


----------



## Marcant (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon faut que je vois quand est-ce que chagregel y va !!


----------



## golf (21 Juillet 2004)

avec






 

nb : le site du Pommier n'est pas complètement à jour ​


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

si vers le samedi vous croisez un cretin avec un bonnet rouge c'est que je suis là


----------



## golf (21 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Donc ils seront tous au rdv...il faudrait qu'ils fassent une liste de tous les inscrits du site MacG et qu'ils offrent un "truc" pour nous remercier de notre fidélité...


Dis Maurice, là, tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, du moment que tu arrives sur le stand du Pommier les bras chargés



Pour mémoire :





> Beaucoup d'entre vous hésitent à venir car cela engendre des frais de transport et d'hébergement...
> Voici 2 sujets dédiés qui peuvent vous aider à décider :
> Logement pour l'AE 2004...
> Co-voiturage pour l'AE 2004...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

Mardi 31 août 2004...
- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
tigrou (vers 11h)

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70
tomtom
tigrou


Samedi 4 septembre 2004...
- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

Je viendrais certainement pas 
Tant pis? ça sera pour une prochaine fois


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrais certainement pas
> Tant pis? ça sera pour une prochaine fois



On aura quand même l'occasion de te voir à une AES, pour y déguster une Guinness?


----------



## playaman (24 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Mardi 31 août 2004...
> - matin :
> Yip
> Lio70 (keynote)
> ...



Je resterais surement la semaine, mais je ne sais pas vraiment quand je vais faire quoi 
Mais je vais pas rater la grand messe du grand Gourou


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2004)

dites les non-francais, vous voulez bien vous calmer... vous n avez pas invente les AES, je vous le rappelle, vous n allez pas nous apprendre a faire des AEC maintenant     (sauf cooperation honorifique de foguenne...    )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

Comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire à Foguenne, je ne participerai à aucune des AES auxquelles serait susceptible de participer alèm. J'imagine volontiers qu'on trouvera mon comportement puéril et je m'en moque : j'ai mes raisons et qu'elles soient mauvaises ou bonnes ne regarde que moi.
En ce qui me concerne, une AES représente (au bas mot, lorsqu'elle se déroule à Paris) un trajet de 800 kilomètres. Si l'on met de côté l'angoisse qui m'empêche de me déplacer aussi librement que je le voudrais, la perspective de croiser cet individu suffit à me faire renoncer. Il appelle cela de la peur. Connaissant bien mes peurs, je dis que c'est du dégoût et je préfère appliquer à moi-même l'adage selon lequel « les plus gênés s'en vont » (quoiqu'en l'occurence, ils partent même avant d'être arrivés ). (1)
En outre, concernant précisément l'Apple Expo 2004, des événements de ma vie professionnelle ne me permettront pas, en tout état de cause, d'y assister. Je le regrette d'autant plus que nombreux sont ceux que j'aurais eu plaisir à rencontrer.
Enfin, je rappelle à mes fervents supporters belges qu'un *DocEvil Around Belgium Tour* est prévu pour 2005. Dont acte. 

(1) J'avoue que je m'attends à ce qu'on supprime ce paragraphe (ou pire...) Il ne s'agit pourtant pas d'une « attaque » véritable, mais d'une explication sincère à l'intention de celles et ceux qui ont manifesté le désir de me rencontrer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> >J'espère qu'il y aura des hosties



Si sa Seigneurie Bengilli est là, sûrement !


----------



## playaman (25 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dites les non-francais, vous voulez bien vous calmer... vous n avez pas invente les AES, je vous le rappelle, vous n allez pas nous apprendre a faire des AEC maintenant     (sauf cooperation honorifique de foguenne...    )



...Les Français ont pas inventé MacGé non plus...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'avoue que je m'attends à ce qu'on supprime ce paragraphe (ou pire...) Il ne s'agit pourtant pas d'une « attaque » véritable, mais d'une explication sincère à l'intention de celles et ceux qui ont manifesté le désir de me rencontrer.



Narf! :love: Doc! 

Tu nous tiens au courant :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (sauf cooperation honorifique de foguenne...    )


 
sauf si la douane bloque son camion citerne plein de bière sur l'autoroute du nord


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

tu sais Mackie, entre la Belgique et la France, y a plus de douanes 

:love:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Mackie, entre la Belgique et la France, y a plus de douanes
> 
> :love:



sisi, tu a la douane volante


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

oué mais bon... les chances de se faire chopper sont minimes 

Faut pas se tracasser    puis si yanna ki viennent par le Thalys, ça risque rien   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire à Foguenne, je ne participerai à aucune des AES auxquelles serait susceptible de participer alèm. J'imagine volontiers qu'on trouvera mon comportement puéril et je m'en moque : j'ai mes raisons et qu'elles soient mauvaises ou bonnes ne regarde que moi.
> En ce qui me concerne, une AES représente (au bas mot, lorsqu'elle se déroule à Paris) un trajet de 800 kilomètres. Si l'on met de côté l'angoisse qui m'empêche de me déplacer aussi librement que je le voudrais, la perspective de croiser cet individu suffit à me faire renoncer. Il appelle cela de la peur. Connaissant bien mes peurs, je dis que c'est du dégoût et je préfère appliquer à moi-même l'adage selon lequel « les plus gênés s'en vont » (quoiqu'en l'occurence, ils partent même avant d'être arrivés ). (1)
> En outre, concernant précisément l'Apple Expo 2004, des événements de ma vie professionnelle ne me permettront pas, en tout état de cause, d'y assister. Je le regrette d'autant plus que nombreux sont ceux que j'aurais eu plaisir à rencontrer.
> Enfin, je rappelle à mes fervents supporters belges qu'un *DocEvil Around Belgium Tour* est prévu pour 2005. Dont acte.
> ...



ben pourquoi?   :mouais:


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne participerai à aucune des AES auxquelles serait susceptible de participer alèm...








Alèm, j'espère que tu pourras participer à toutes les AES


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> qu'ils offrent un "truc" pour nous remercier de notre fidélité...


Ben y a des pommes non ?

PS: mais pourquoi faut il qu'ils déplacent l'AE juste à la semaine où qu'il faut que je rende mon rapport de stage ? Bon ok il sera déjà prêt depuis longtemps (ou pas)  mais bon quand même.


----------



## Einbert (26 Juillet 2004)

Pour ma part, je vais certainement faire un passage pendant une journée  Pour ma première participation, ce sera déjà un bon début. Et comme je n'ai encore jamais visité Paris, je vais profiter de voir un peu votre belle capitale pendant le restant de la semaine  .

++


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2004)

En ce qui me concerne (j'attends encore confirmation pour l'hôtel), je serai à l'AE aux jours suivants:

- jeudi
- vendredi
- samedi


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne (j'attends encore confirmation pour l'hôtel), je serai à l'AE aux jours suivants:
> 
> - jeudi
> - vendredi
> - samedi



j'ai ma place pour le Kenynote et j'espère pouvoir y aller. pour l'expo, on verra ça certainement juste après ou le lendemain


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2004)

Pour ma part j'ai laissé tomber la keynote.  ça tombe mal hélas et je préfère profiter davantage de l'AE en elle-même. Je l'assisterai confortablement de mon canapé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alèm, j'espère que tu pourras participer à toutes les AES



C'est, au demeurant, tout le mal que je lui souhaite. Tout comme je souhaite aux participants à l'Apple Expo 2004 un très agréable séjour.


----------



## appleman (26 Juillet 2004)

Bon les gars j'ai un petit pb... je viens d'apprendre que mon pere allait à l'apple expo pour son boulot...et je voulais profiter de l'occas pour y aller avec lui...ca aurait été le pied! le probleme se situe dans le fait que j'avais dit a des copains que j'irai en corse avec eux du 29 aout au 6 septembre vu que ces derniers reprennent les cours le 6 septembre...Se pose alors cette question et ce grand dilemme: que choisir: l'apple expo qui me fait réver depuis que j'aime les macs ou partir en corse avec des collegues que je ne vois pas bcp dans l'année ....c le drame  une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars j'ai un petit pb... je viens d'apprendre que mon pere allait à l'apple expo pour son boulot...et je voulais profiter de l'occas pour y aller avec lui...ca aurait été le pied! le probleme se situe dans le fait que j'avais dit a des copains que j'irai en corse avec eux du 29 aout au 6 septembre vu que ces derniers reprennent les cours le 6 septembre...Se pose alors cette question et ce grand dilemme: que choisir: l'apple expo qui me fait réver depuis que j'aime les macs ou partir en corse avec des collegues que je ne vois pas bcp dans l'année ....c le drame  une idée?



Il y a une Apple Expo chaque année...
La vie est une question de priorités.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars j'ai un petit pb... je viens d'apprendre que mon pere allait à l'apple expo pour son boulot...et je voulais profiter de l'occas pour y aller avec lui...ca aurait été le pied! le probleme se situe dans le fait que j'avais dit a des copains que j'irai en corse avec eux du 29 aout au 6 septembre vu que ces derniers reprennent les cours le 6 septembre...Se pose alors cette question et ce grand dilemme: que choisir: l'apple expo qui me fait réver depuis que j'aime les macs ou partir en corse avec des collegues que je ne vois pas bcp dans l'année ....c le drame  une idée?



Y a des vacances chaque année
La vie est une question de priorités


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars j'ai un petit pb... je viens d'apprendre que mon pere allait à l'apple expo pour son boulot...et je voulais profiter de l'occas pour y aller avec lui...ca aurait été le pied! le probleme se situe dans le fait que j'avais dit a des copains que j'irai en corse avec eux du 29 aout au 6 septembre vu que ces derniers reprennent les cours le 6 septembre...Se pose alors cette question et ce grand dilemme: que choisir: l'apple expo qui me fait réver depuis que j'aime les macs ou partir en corse avec des collegues que je ne vois pas bcp dans l'année ....c le drame  une idée?


L'île de beauté sans hésiter !
L'année prochaine propose leur de passer une semaine à l'Apple Expo


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire à Foguenne, je ne participerai à aucune des AES auxquelles serait susceptible de participer alèm.




mouahahahahahahahaha.... dommage pour toi car je ne comptais pas participer a l'aec pour des raisons personnelles plus motivantes...

en plus de ne pas avoir de parole, tu n'es qu'un lâche.

désolé pour l'aparté mais ce fichu pleutre n'ose même pas se mettre en visible pour me répondre. Pas grave, j'ai son adresse, j'irais donc le voir en vrai chez lui (mais seulement s'il a des bières au frais...)     :bebe:  :bebe:  :style:


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alèm, j'espère que tu pourras participer à toutes les AES



malheureusement, mais je peux envoyer mes frangins, en plus d'être pcistes, ils sont plus méchants que moi !     

ce qui est bien avec Golf, c'est qu'à chaque fois que l'on s'est pris la tête, on a réglé tranquillement en discutant poliment et cordialement, *entre hommes raisonnables quoi**, et même qu'à chaque fois maintenant, on boit des bières ensemble... 

* nota pour le parano de service, ce n'est pas une attaque homophobe (tu ne connais pas mes états de service...) mais juste une réflexion purement méridionale qu'une de mes origines m'accorde et aussi une petite référence à Descartes...


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2004)

zeleny vineck...


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2004)

Il y a des priorités chaque vacances.
La vie est une question d'années.


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Les Français ont pas inventé MacGé non plus...



pourtant il me semblait bien que dans les 3 créateurs de MacGé, il y avait bien un français... et un belge et un suisse...

toutefois ici, on parle d'AES (et d'AEC) et l'idée en revient à Xav' et personne d'autre... et Xav' est euh... de nationalité bisounourse je crois...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> zeleny vineck...



zeleny vinecek   

bon au lieu de saloper ce beau thread avec vos chamailleries, toute dispute se calme effectivement avec de la bière comme le dit alèm, donc, doc et alèm, je vous prie de m'envoyer par poste toute votre réserve de bières, mon adresse est dispo en MP (je viens pas, je vais pas me déplacer quand même ).

je penche donc je suis


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zeleny vinecek
> 
> bon au lieu de saloper ce beau thread avec vos chamailleries, toute dispute se calme effectivement avec de la bière



Et quand on n'aime pas la bière?


----------



## Aurelien_ (26 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'y serai. A la Keynote aussi.

A la Keynote je vais peut-être avoir des places VIP, est-ce que quelqu'un en a déjà eu et peut me dire ce qu'elles apportent de plus?

Parce que en ce moment Jean René Cazeneuve est en vacances et il ne m'a pas encore répondu (je lui ai posé la même question qu'à vous...)

Il a juste dit qu'il essayerait de me trouver des places VIP, mais je ne sait pas ce qu'elles sont...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## appleman (26 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une Apple Expo chaque année...
> La vie est une question de priorités.


je vais donc suivre le bon conseil du Docteur puisque c'est cette solution qui a été retenue en majoritée...et comme ont dit le Doc et fabienr dans un meme élan: la vie est une question de priorité!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

Bon, moi je serai à Paris du 1er au 5 septembre... L'AES ou AEC est fixée quand?  Qui veut venir avec moi?


----------



## bernie18 (26 Juillet 2004)

J'y serai aussi tous les jours et je défendrai  encore une fois mon entrée audio Haute Fidélité qui n'existe pas encore...

Et oui je viendrais avec ma pétition !!! (Steve la signera peut-être !!)

HIHIHI AHHAHAH


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut venir avec moi?


Tu parles du trajet Suisse-Paris ou de ce à quoi tu assisteras une fois sur place?

Je trouve que ce serait cool que les personnes qui commencent un peu à se connaître via ces forums fassent un truc ensemble, ne serait-ce qu'aller boire un verre ou se faire un resto. Et ceci en plus de l'AES ou AEC. Vous allez à la keynote? Donnons-nous y rendez-vous! Vous allez à l'expo tel jour? Allons-y tous ce jour-là et mangeons ensemble à midi ou le soir.


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez à la keynote? Donnons-nous y rendez-vous! Vous allez à l'expo tel jour? Allons-y tous ce jour-là et mangeons ensemble à midi ou le soir.


Tu as parfaitement raison mais encore faut il que la liste soit renseignée 

Mardi 31 août 2004...

- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
tigrou (vers 11h)

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70
tomtom
tigrou


Samedi 4 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom


----------



## ithymique (27 Juillet 2004)

le passeport Very Important Person permet sans doute d'accéder à toutes les animations, visite guidée, démonstrations closes, keynote de steve, toucher le nouvel imac,
sans compter le prestige des trois lettres en gros sur le badge : V. I. P. 
le mug apple est offert pour le brunch (?)

j'invente...


----------



## benjamin (27 Juillet 2004)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> le passeport Very Important Person permet sans doute d'accéder à toutes les animations, visite guidée, démonstrations closes, keynote de steve, toucher le nouvel imac,
> sans compter le prestige des trois lettres en gros sur le badge : V. I. P.
> le mug apple est offert pour le brunch (?)
> 
> j'invente...



Et d'accéder aux super soirées de l'AE. Essayez de dégotter vos badges pour y voir les deux Benjamin de MacG (un spectacle à ne pas manquer :love: ).


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

- Qu'est ce qu'y raconte l'homme en rouge ?!?
- Y raconte qu'il viendra avec une caisse de Leffe bien fraîche 

- Fo pas qu'y oublie les p'tites saucisses !
- Ah oui et les ships !...​


----------



## bengilli (27 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Y raconte qu'il viendra avec une caisse de Leffe bien fraîche ​




C'est pas vraiment le genre de soirées ou on boit de la biere et ou on mange des saucisses ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Qu'est ce qu'y raconte l'homme en rouge ?!?
> - Y raconte qu'il viendra avec une caisse de Leffe bien fraîche
> 
> - Fo pas qu'y oublie les p'tites saucisses !
> - Ah oui et les ships !...​



Il n'y en a qu'un et c'est lui !


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraiment le genre de soirées ou on boit de la biere et ou on mange des saucisses








- Mais de quoi qu'y cause !!!
- C'est pas pour les soirée mais pour les longues journées du Pommier 

- D'ailleurs, lui aussi, il vient les bras chargés !
- Ben vi et pas par son portable 

- Et pis c'est normal, y faut les soutenir les dévoués qui vont tenir le Pommier   
- Ben vi....​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

Drôle de tuteur, Golf ! Tu as fait de la musculation pour tenir le pommier ?


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Drôle de tuteur, Golf ! Tu as fait de la musculation pour tenir le pommier ?








- Tibo, mon p'tit frère ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Tibo, mon p'tit frère ​




Tu ne savais pas que j'avais des appuis en haut-lieux nounours Golf,  avoue  ?  

Concernant notre chère Roselyne, il ne faut pas trop s'appuyer dessus parce que c'est spongieux au niveau des neurones, un trait de famille sans doute, donc je ne te l'envoie pas pour tenir le pommier, quoique ?! 


PS: c'est vrai la musculation tu n'en as pas besoin  Et promis je ne parlerais plus de ton tuteur de la sorte


----------



## playaman (27 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pourtant il me semblait bien que dans les 3 créateurs de MacGé, il y avait bien un français... et un belge et un suisse...
> 
> toutefois ici, on parle d'AES (et d'AEC) et l'idée en revient à Xav' et personne d'autre... et Xav' est euh... de nationalité bisounourse je crois...  :love:



Vive les bisounours alors   ! ...Et les AEC et autres AES !

Euh pour les places V.I.P, je crois que tu es juste mieux placé


----------



## Aurelien_ (28 Juillet 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Euh pour les places V.I.P, je crois que tu es juste mieux placé



C'est déjà ça!

En plus du prestige et de pouvoir se la peter avec son badge!


----------



## nicogala (4 Août 2004)

Bon, c'est conclu, j'y vais ! du 1 au 4 inclus .
Je compte bien sûr en profiter pour visiter Paris que je connais un peu mais peu...
Je pense bien aller à la Cité des sciences et de l'industrie  à la Villette qui m'avait enchantée il y a ... 15ans ?!!
 S'il y en a qui ont envie d'y aller aussi,  ça pourrait se combiner... tout comme d'autres visites non ? vous en pensez quoi ? Si vous avec d'autres idées...

(Vous pourrez en tout cas me reconnaitre facilement : pas très grand, avec une moustache, des RayBans fumées, un grand imper gris et un chapeau, sous un lampadaire avec un journal troué au milieu...->c'est moi !)

Mardi 31 août 2004...

 - matin :
 Yip
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)

 - après-midi :
 Yip (Keynote)
 Switcher

 Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...

 - matin :
 Yip
 Switcher

 - après-midi :
 Yip


 Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...

 - matin :
 Yip ?

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom

 Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 tomtom
 tigrou
  nicogala

 Samedi 4 septembre 2004...

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
  nicogala ?
 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
  nicogala


----------



## pulpnet (4 Août 2004)

Salut,

Ca me ferait plaisir aussi de vous rencontrez un peu pendant l'AE.
Je serais là-bas tout le mardi, keynote comprise.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mardi 31 août 2004...
> 
> - matin :
> Yip
> ...



A+


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

Ah, le malin !!!
T'as pas remarqué que ce que tu mets en citation ne peut pas être repris dans le post suivant 
Et qu'est ce qu'on fait maintenant ?
On retape tout !...


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

le copié collé a pas été inventé pour les chiens


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2004)

Petit bilan. 

Mardi 31 août 2004...

- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)
pulpnet (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher
pulpnet

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
tigrou (vers 11h)

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70
tomtom
tigrou
nicogala

Samedi 4 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
nicogala ?
- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
nicogala


L'AEC (AppleExpoCivilisée) organisée le vendredi soir normalement n'est pas encore "référencée".
On crée un autre sujet ou on rajoute cet événement à cette liste? (que les grands gourous des AES Parisienne décident. (Alèm, Jean-Ba, Ficelle, Benjamin, Nato, Macki,...)


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

il faudrait créer un autre sujet. 

enfin, je dis ça mais cette année, je m'en mêle pas. ptêt même que je pourrais pas venir...


----------



## tyler_d (5 Août 2004)

Ayé !

yé mon badge, ayé le "K" pour lé keynote...

mais je vois que sur le site de l'apple expo on n'en parle plus, pensez-vous qu'elle sera annulée ? (rapport à steeve jobs - je sais, ça fait un peut voici mais bon....)

il se peut que je soit en vacances, je le filerais donc à qq'un du forum...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Je me rajoute ... 

Petit bilan. 

Mardi 31 août 2004...

- matin :
Yip
Lio70 (keynote)
Switcher (keynote)
pulpnet (keynote)

- après-midi :
Yip (Keynote)
Switcher
pulpnet

Mercredi 1er septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip
Switcher

- après-midi :
Yip


Jeudi 2 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom

Vendredi 3 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?
Lio70
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
tigrou (vers 11h)

- après-midi :
Yip ?
Lio70
tomtom
tigrou
nicogala

Samedi 4 septembre 2004...

- matin :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
nicogala ?
- après-midi :
Yip ?
Silvia et Foguenne
tomtom
nicogala


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

Je me rajoute aussi ... 

 Petit bilan. 

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)

 - après-midi :
 Yip (Keynote)
 Switcher
 pulpnet

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Switcher

 - après-midi :
 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Macounette

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala
 Macounette ?

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 Macounette (avec copain)?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Je passerai, mais je ne sais pas quel jour.


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

Je croyais que nous ne devions pas recevoir de badge cette année, pourtant j'ai reçu le miens ce matin !

ET vous ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que nous ne devions pas recevoir de badge cette année, pourtant j'ai reçu le miens ce matin !
> 
> ET vous ?



Pareil. J'ai un mail que j'ai dû imprimer et qui doit être présenté à l'entrée de l'AE pour être validé.


----------



## Krstv (5 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que nous ne devions pas recevoir de badge cette année, pourtant j'ai reçu le miens ce matin !
> 
> ET vous ?



Idem.  Mais comme j'avais aussi demandé un badge presse, j'ai cru que c'était celui-là que ma charmante concierge à glissé sous ma porte au petit matin.

Apparemment non, puisqu'il y est écrit "visiteur", tout en bas.


----------



## benjamin (5 Août 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Idem.  Mais comme j'avais aussi demandé un badge presse, j'ai cru que c'était celui-là que ma charmante concierge à glissé sous ma porte au petit matin.
> 
> Apparemment non, puisqu'il y est écrit "visiteur", tout en bas.



Les badges presse suivent un autre circuit. Il faut les retirer sur place.


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2004)

mon badge viens d'arriver


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

Les badges sont seulement envoyés par la poste si tu t'es inscrit pour la keynote. Sinon, il faut les imprimer soi-même


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

esrgdsttg


----------



## Lio70 (6 Août 2004)

Inscrit à l'expo: "badge à imprimer soi-même". Effectivement reçu par e-mail après l'inscription.
Inscrit à la keynote: "votre badge vous sera envoyé à la mi-août". Toujours rien reçu.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Inscrit à l'expo: "badge à imprimer soi-même". Effectivement reçu par e-mail après l'inscription.
> Inscrit à la keynote: "votre badge vous sera envoyé à la mi-août". Toujours rien reçu.



Je inscrit également à la Keynote (mais je n'y vais pas finalement), et je n'ai rien reçu non plus.


----------



## purestyle (6 Août 2004)

c'est qui l'orrateur de la Keynote si "neron" est convalescent ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui l'orrateur de la Keynote si "neron" est convalescent ?



Paraît que le staff MacGe montera sur scène... :casse:


----------



## purestyle (6 Août 2004)

la grande classe ! en mondovision streaming quicktime et mackie qui tape l'incruste


----------



## Lio70 (6 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Inscrit à l'expo: "badge à imprimer soi-même". Effectivement reçu par e-mail après l'inscription.
> Inscrit à la keynote: "votre badge vous sera envoyé à la mi-août". Toujours rien reçu.


Héhé! Badge reçu ce matin. Fallait juste attendre un peu...


----------



## Lio70 (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Paraît que le staff MacGe montera sur scène... :casse:


Ah? Je pensais plutôt que ce serait sonnyboy.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Héhé! Badge reçu ce matin. Fallait juste attendre un peu...



Reçu aussi tout à l'heure.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Toujours rien reçu. 
Pourtant j'ai fais partie des 1ers inscrits !
Enfin, bon ... peut être que la factrice l'a oublié au fond de son sac. A moins que ce ne soit une conspiration pour m'empêcher de venir !    Mais çà ne passera pas comme çà, je rentrerais quand même ! Personne ne m'arrêtera, je suis un homme libre, liiiiiiibbbbrrrreeeee.


----------



## fanou (6 Août 2004)

J'ai reçu mon badge et celui de madame !
   (elle s'est inscrite sans me le dire... :love: )


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Tu y seras quand Fanou ?
J'emmènes l'A1200 et on se fait quelques parties endiablées de Lotus II sur le stand MGZ.


----------



## Arth (6 Août 2004)

Moi j'y vais le 31 !!!!!


----------



## macVamps (6 Août 2004)

- On y va ?
   - Vi, j'nous ai inscrites ​ 
*


  Mardi 31 août 2004*

    - matin :
    Yip
    Lio70 (keynote)
    Switcher (keynote)
    pulpnet (keynote)
    lesVamps

    - après-midi :
    Yip (Keynote)
    Switcher
    pulpnet

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

    - matin :
    Yip
    Switcher

    - après-midi :
    Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

    - matin :
    Yip ?
    Macounette

    - après-midi :
    Yip ?
    Silvia et Foguenne
    tomtom
    Macounette

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

    - matin :
    Yip ?
    Lio70
    Silvia et Foguenne
    tomtom
    tigrou (vers 11h)
    Macounette

    - après-midi :
    Yip ?
    Lio70
    tomtom
    tigrou
    nicogala
    Macounette ?

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

    - matin :
    Yip ?
    Silvia et Foguenne
    tomtom
    Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
    Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
    nicogala ?
    - après-midi :
    Yip ?
    Silvia et Foguenne
    tomtom
    nicogala
    Macounette (avec copain)?


----------



## Aurelien_ (6 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui l'orrateur de la Keynote si "neron" est convalescent ?



Peut-être notre cher DG France Jean-René Cazeneuve?


----------



## Cricri (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Reçu aussi tout à l'heure.


 Vous aviez recu quoi comme premier email ? 

 Nous vous confirmons votre inscription comme visiteur sur Apple Expo 2004, sous le numéro : 

   Attention: Vous ne recevrez pas de badge par courrier.

 Veuillez imprimer cet email et vous présenter muni de celui-ci à l&#8217;accueil "badge électronique" du salon pour obtenir votre badge papier.


 Afin de conserver vos informations déjà enregistrées et faciliter votre inscription au Keynote ainsi qu'aux conférences, nous avons le plaisir de vous communiquer votre nom d'utilisateur et votre mot de passe personnels.


              Du coup je me demande si je suis bien enregistré au keynote. Et sinon comment faire ?


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Ah ben, c'est trop tard


----------



## Cricri (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben, c'est trop tard


 Ah la grande époque de Macge ! Quand lorsque qu'en on posait une question on avait une réponse !  

    keynote http://www.apple-expo.com/fr/keynote/

     Cher Visiteur,

    Votre demande est bien enregistrée.

 Vous vous êtes inscrit au salon Apple Expo et au Keynote 2004, à ce titre, vous recevrez un badge papier marqué d&#8217;un « K »,réservé aux inscrits au Keynote, la première quinzaine du mois d&#8217;août.

    Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

    Cordialement,

    L&#8217;équipe Apple Expo 2004


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Tu dis que tu n'es pas sur de t'être inscrit et que faire ! Je te réponds que si tu ne t'es pas inscrit, c'est trop tard pour faire qq chose 

Maintenant tu reviens en geignant mais avec l'info que t'es inscrit !!!
Ce n'est pas la même chose 

Hé, tu n'es ni un novice ici ni le perdreau de l'année 

nb : à la grande époque de Macgé, c'est le genre d'événement où on était sur de pas se planter


----------



## Cricri (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant tu reviens en geignant mais avec l'info que t'es inscrit !!!
> Ce n'est pas la même chose


En geignant !  

Je dis que je viens de m'inscrire au K ce matin. Maintenant il est peut-être trop tard pour que je recoive quelque chose....

De toute façon si l'ambiance est aussi déprimante que l'année dernière je serai aussi bien à le voir en ligne chez moi (ok, là je geins encore  )


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2004)

Cricri, on pourra aussi aller se prendre un dwich avec ma douce dans un parc... comme à Manhattan !  

ça nous changera de ces pourritures de Mac !    

(private joke...  )


----------



## Cricri (7 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Cricri, on pourra aussi aller se prendre un dwich avec ma douce dans un parc... comme à Manhattan !
> 
> ça nous changera de ces pourritures de Mac !
> 
> (private joke...  )



Très bonne idée ! On peut aussi faire les 2. Golf est attendu chez moi avant pour le café, puisque venant de la Défense il devrait passer par chez moi


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2004)

tu crois que je vais présenter ma femme à Golf ??? :hein: :hein: oo: oo: oo: 


t'es pas fou toi ?    

bon on verra ça plus tard. c'est quand la keynote déja ? est-ce qu'ons era rentré du morbihan ? est-ce que j'aurais déja mon mag à moi ? est-ce que les frites de ma mère sont prêtes ? est-ce que le temps existe ? est-ce que je ne vais pas un peu plus encore lâcher macgé dans cette odeur de sanctification des lieux qui arrivent (ne pas faire peur aux nioubies, ne pas gêner le développement de parts de macgé Inc.)  est-ce que les moules d'eau douce sont photographiables avec un Holga.... 

à voir ailleurs...


----------



## _m_apman (7 Août 2004)

Je me rajoute aussi pour ce qui est sûr... 

 Petit bilan. 

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)
 _m_apman (keynote)

 - après-midi :
 Yip (Keynote)
 Switcher
 pulpnet
 _m_apman

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Switcher

 - après-midi :
 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Macounette

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala
 Macounette ?

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 Macounette (avec copain)?


----------



## Lio70 (7 Août 2004)

Tiens, WebO ne s'est pas encore mis sur la liste ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, WebO ne s'est pas encore mis sur la liste ?



Ouais... y sait pas encore quel(s) jour(s) il passera...   Samedi en tout cas, très probablement, et un autre jour, mais je sais pas encore.


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon si l'ambiance est aussi déprimante que l'année dernière je serai aussi bien à le voir en ligne chez moi (ok, là je geins encore  )


Là, je peux te garantir que l'ambiance sera bonne, le Pommier y veillera 



			
				Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne idée ! On peut aussi faire les 2. Golf est attendu chez moi avant pour le café, puisque venant de la Défense il devrait passer par chez moi


Pas sûr !
Par contre, je t'offre le café sur le stand, on geindra ensemble 

Alem, tu ne perds rien pour attendre :mouais: (d'ailleurs, je vais prévenir Bassou pour qu'il contrôle ton passeport quand tu seras dans le Morbihan  :rateau: )


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... y sait pas encore quel(s) jour(s) il passera...   Samedi en tout cas, très probablement, et un autre jour, mais je sais pas encore.


Venant en touriste à Paris, ce Suisse bon teint, mais prévoyant, ne sait pas dans quel état le laisseront ses visites touristiques mais aussi ses escapades nocturnes 

Qui te guide ? Alèm, Mackie ! T'es mal là :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... y sait pas encore quel(s) jour(s) il passera...   Samedi en tout cas, très probablement, et un autre jour, mais je sais pas encore.


Samedi je ne serai plus là. Ce serait dommage qu'on se rate.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Samedi je ne serai plus là. Ce serait dommage qu'on se rate.



On se verra avant... je suis à Paris dès mercredi.


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Venant en touriste à Paris, ce Suisse bon teint, mais prévoyant, ne sait pas dans quel état le laisseront ses visites touristiques mais aussi ses escapades nocturnes



un touriste ça doit être plein d'argent, il va falloir lui piquer


----------



## Lio70 (8 Août 2004)

Haha!          Heu... Mackie, cesse de tourner autour de mes poches  :mouais:


----------



## Cillian (9 Août 2004)

Cette année j'ai pas le choix : c'est samedi ou rien 

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)
 _m_apman (keynote)

 - après-midi :
 Yip (Keynote)
 Switcher
 pulpnet
 _m_apman

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Switcher

 - après-midi :
 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Macounette

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala
 Macounette ?

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 cillian
 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 Macounette (avec copain)?
 cillian


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Je pense venir en tout cas le samedi, mais tout ne dépendera pas de moi. Je passerai également un autre jour aussi

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)
 _m_apman (keynote)

 - après-midi :
 Yip (Keynote)
 Switcher
 pulpnet
 _m_apman

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Switcher

 - après-midi :
 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Macounette

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala
 Macounette ?

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 cillian
 WebOliver (?)
 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 Macounette (avec copain)?
 cillian
 WebOliver


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip (keynote)
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)
 _m_apman (keynote)
 Kamkil (keynote)

 - après-midi :
 Yip
 Switcher
 pulpnet
 _m_apman
 Kamkil

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Switcher

 - après-midi :
 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Macounette

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)
 Macounette

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala
 Macounette ?

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 cillian
 WebOliver (?)
 Kamkil
 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 Macounette (avec copain)?
 cillian
 WebOliver
 Kamkil


Ca tombe bien je viens juste de recevoir mon badge pour la Keynote  Je devais exposer sur le stand apple mais j'ai du renoncer à cause de problèmes de rentrée scolaire...  Du coup je verais encore la Keynote cette année, voilà le point positif 

Faudrait tous venir à 6 heures du matin avec un grand drapeau MacG, ce serait tripant


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Cricri, on pourra aussi aller se prendre un dwich avec ma douce dans un parc... comme à Manhattan !
> 
> ça nous changera de ces pourritures de Mac !
> 
> (private joke...  )


 Quoi t'aimes pas les pizza de chez Jo's? 

Au passage quid de la soirée AES? Vendredi ou samedi?  (non, pas taper)

Ok, je vais utiliser la fonction recherche la prochaine fois, promis juré craché!


----------



## Marcant (10 Août 2004)

J'espère que tles modos vont bien accueillir les "abonnés" à MacGé !!!   
Petit exemple : croissant, café...et on peut poser avec vous en photo ??!!


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tles modos vont bien accueillir les "abonnés" à MacGé !!!
> Petit exemple : croissant, café...


Le ci-devant citoyen "Marcant" est prié de bien relire le thread car il n'a pas tout assimilé 
On n'arrive sur le stand que les bras chargé de vos produits régionaux   
Pour la petite histoire, l'année dernière, nos amis belges, toujours égaux à eux-mêmes, nous ont largement fait goûter leurs spécialités locales (autres que l'humour) 



			
				Marcant a dit:
			
		

> ...et on peut poser avec vous en photo ??!!


Bah, si ton APN peut résister au choc prophylactique MacGéen :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Photos de groupe il y aura ! 
Produits régionaux ... Désolé, c'est réservé pour survivre pendant la MacLan. Et je veux pas monter avec une camionette !


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

- Bon, lui, il a un mot d'excuse signé 
- Mais les autres ​


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2004)

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip (keynote)
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)
 _m_apman (keynote)
 Kamkil (keynote)

 - après-midi :
 Yip
 Switcher
 pulpnet
 _m_apman
 Kamkil

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip
 Switcher

 - après-midi :
 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)

 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Lio70
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - matin :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 cillian
 WebOliver (?)
 Kamkil
 - après-midi :
 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 cillian
 WebOliver
 Kamkil


Voilà comme je l'ai dit dans le thread de l'AEC, je ne pourrai pas être à Paris pour l'AE.  bicoz truc de boulot qui me tombe dessus presque au dernier moment     ce sera pour une prochaine fois, donc... amusez-vous bien !


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Je viens aussi mais les jours seront à confirmer  :love:


----------



## Balooners (12 Août 2004)

Voilà, mes billets de trains sont commandés


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà comme je l'ai dit dans le thread de l'AEC, je ne pourrai pas être à Paris pour l'AE.  bicoz truc de boulot qui me tombe dessus presque au dernier moment    ce sera pour une prochaine fois, donc... amusez-vous bien !


Ah ben non ! Po juste !


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

L'AppleExpo arrive, et je n'ai toujours rien reçu ... Ma boite mail est désespérement vide ! 
Alors suis-je seul, où est-ce que seuls des favorisés ont déjà reçu leur cartons (Keynote) et/ou leur mail (simples visiteurs) ?


----------



## ederntal (12 Août 2004)

Je sais pas encore si je travail pour Apple lors de l'expo... Si non j'irai au keynote.
De toute façon je passerai vous dire bonjour.


----------



## ederntal (12 Août 2004)

JE viens de reçevoir mon badge il y a 2 jours... et je l'avais commandé le premier jour ou on pouvait!


----------



## BigEdison (12 Août 2004)

Recu aussi.
 YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## fanou (12 Août 2004)

Moi je viens au keynote et à l'expo après, et à l'expo le samedi aussi :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

Reçu le badge pour la Keynote la semaine dernière. Les mails de confirmation m'ont été envoyé immédiatement après mon inscription, il y a de cela plusieurs mois déjà.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

J'ai rien reçu moi, je me demande si je vais pas me réinscrire ...
J'ai pas envie de payer l'addition !


----------



## Balooners (12 Août 2004)

Moi je serais sur le stand du pommier toute la semaine


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais sur le stand du pommier toute la semaine


Et oui, n'oubliez pas qu'une grande partie de l'équipe de MacGé sera là pour vous accueillir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, n'oubliez pas qu'une grande partie de l'équipe de MacGé sera là pour vous accueillir



la bouteille à la main  

j'amène mon verre (king size   )


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Le ci-devant citoyen "Lemmy" est prié de bien relire le thread car il n'a pas tout assimilé 
On n'arrive sur le stand que les bras chargé de vos produits régionaux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le ci-devant citoyen "Lemmy" est prié de bien relire le thread car il n'a pas tout assimilé
> On n'arrive sur le stand que les bras chargé de vos produits régionaux



et un verre "king size" n'est pas un produit régional parisien     

y'a des vignes, par chez nous, môssieu


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2004)

enfin, il y a juste ce carré de vigne


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le ci-devant citoyen "Lemmy" est prié de bien relire le thread car il n'a pas tout assimilé
> On n'arrive sur le stand que les bras chargé de vos produits régionaux



On va voir ce qu'on peut faire...  Mais les Suisses ont, eux, une douane à passer...  :love:


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a des vignes, par chez nous, môssieu




Ouais, je te raconte même pas la piquette...

_Bengilli, du Médoc sinon rien..._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je te raconte même pas la piquette...
> 
> _Bengilli, du Médoc sinon rien..._



peux pas dire le contraire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je te raconte même pas la piquette...
> 
> _Bengilli, du Médoc sinon rien..._



un petit "Rumeurs" de la Côte de St Prex, au dessert, c'est pas vilain  :love:


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et un verre "king size" n'est pas un produit régional parisien
> y'a des vignes, par chez nous, môssieu


Je voudrai vexer aucun Parisien mais même à côté d'un Vaudois, t'as l'air ridicule avec ton pied de vigne montmartrois 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais les Suisses ont, eux, une douane à passer...  :love:


A l'export !!! :mouais: 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va voir ce qu'on peut faire...


Tiens tant que tu y es toi apporte qq échantillons de St Saphorin (s'cuses) 
Enfin, tu sais le produit mis en bouteilles des trucs qui poussent des deux côtés de la route entre Lausanne et Vevey


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tant que tu y es toi apporte qq échantillons de St Symphorin
> Enfin, tu sais le produit mis en bouteilles des trucs qui poussent des deux côtés de la route entre Lausanne et Vevey



On va voir ce qu'on peut faire. Ça n'est pas le choix qui manque.  Tu voulais sans doute parler de Saint-Saphorin?  C'est à vingt minutes à pied de chez moi. Pour la douane, en fait, j'y connais rien. :mouais:






Le Chardonne est pas mal aussi. Quand à moi, je viens de ce bled.


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu voulais sans doute parler de Saint-Saphorin?


Oui, tu as raison 
La dernière que j'ai goûté, et c'est pas bin vieux, j'ai eu du mal à décrypter la tiquette après 
En fait vous avez de chouettes petits vins par chez vous  

Au fait, il n'y aurait pas des alsaciens dans l'assistance qui viennent à l'AE ?!
Vi, vi, un petit Tokay ou un Traminer de derrière les fagots


----------



## purestyle (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le ci-devant citoyen "Lemmy" est prié de bien relire le thread car il n'a pas tout assimilé
> On n'arrive sur le stand que les bras chargé de vos produits régionaux




Tu préfères un kebab kurde de Strasbourg-St Denis, du Crack de Stalingrad ou une crèpe feta lardon de rue Montmartre ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères un kebab kurde de Strasbourg-St Denis, du Crack de Stalingrad ou une crèpe feta lardon de rue Montmartre ?



_Le ci-devant citoyen "Lemmy" approuve avec enthousiasme ta proposition _  

_il faut le faire voyager, ce jeune homme_


----------



## molgow (14 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais sans doute parler de Saint-Saphorin?



St-Saphorin est vraiment un bled sympa!! Si vous passez dans le Lavaux, passez par la Corniche (à partir de Cully) puis redescendez à Chardonne, arrivé au lac revenez quelques kilomètres vers St-Saphorin. Le coup d'oeil, le village, le vin, le lac.. tout vaut le coup de s'y arrêter!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> St-Saphorin est vraiment un bled sympa!! Si vous passez dans le Lavaux, passez par la Corniche (à partir de Cully) puis redescendez à Chardonne, arrivé au lac revenez quelques kilomètres vers St-Saphorin. Le coup d'oeil, le village, le vin, le lac.. tout vaut le coup de s'y arrêter!



Chuut... faut pas tout dire...


----------



## molgow (14 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chuut... faut pas tout dire...



Mais si mais si...

Viendez viendez en Suisse... (faire marcher notre tourisme ) !


----------



## Dolisos (15 Août 2004)

tout d'un coup j'ai plus envie d'y aller


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Finalement je ne regrette pas de ne pas aller à la Keynote: Steve Jobs n'y sera probablement pas.


----------



## golf (16 Août 2004)

La question est : doit on trancher la tête des porteurs de mauvaises nouvelles


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La question est : doit on trancher la tête des porteurs de mauvaises nouvelles



Ça peut remonter loin...   Ou tu t'arrêtes à Christophe?


----------



## Spyro (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je ne regrette pas de ne pas aller à la Keynote: Steve Jobs n'y sera probablement pas.


Bon j'hésitais déjà à y aller malgré mon emploi du temps serré en ce moment, je crois que je vais plutôt venir Samedi à l'AE du coup.


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Bon finalement, je sens que je vais rater ma 4ème AE de suite ... 
Problème de garde d'enfants ... je ne pourais partir avant 12h00, avec 4h00 de route, et MacLan 9 à partir de 16h00. 
Donc sauf imprévu de dernière minute, je serais absent au pommier.


----------



## Switcher (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je ne regrette pas de ne pas aller à la Keynote: Steve Jobs n'y sera probablement pas.



Certains viennent pour Steve... D'autres pour tout le reste.

Dites voir, avant le retour de Jobs, c'est le CEO en chef qui présentait les nouveautés lors du queunotte (y'en avait-il seulement une, de queunotte ?) ou un délégué chargé de l'Europe / Afrique ?

 

Je confirme ma venue.


----------



## Aurelien_ (17 Août 2004)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> Certains viennent pour Steve... D'autres pour tout le reste.
> 
> Dites voir, avant le retour de Jobs, c'est le CEO en chef qui présentait les nouveautés lors du queunotte (y'en avait-il seulement une, de queunotte ?) ou un délégué chargé de l'Europe / Afrique ?
> 
> ...



C'est quand tu sais que Jean-René Cazeneuve est "Directeur Général Apple France et CEMEA (Europe Centrale, Moyen-Orient et Afrique)" que tu demandes ça?

Je n'en sais rien mais ça serait marrant que ça soit J-R qui fasse la Keynote!


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

vous me croiserez peut-être le mardi... 

peut-être...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vous me croiserez peut-être le mardi...
> 
> peut-être...



Tu fais tout pour pas qu'on se croise ?


----------



## maxwell (18 Août 2004)

je viens de m'inscrire pour l'AE, le temps de faire un petit tour d'horizon des exposants, et HOP l'email est dans la boite !!


----------



## spyan (18 Août 2004)

RECU !!!!    :rateau:  :rateau: 



Ouf!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Août 2004)

Comme WebO, j'ai eu les mails de confirmation il y a plusieurs mois et reçu mon badge la semaine dernière.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mais si...
> 
> Viendez viendez en Suisse... (faire marcher notre tourisme ) !




Ok, je reviendrais dés que les commercants Suisse accepeterons les Euros...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais tout pour pas qu'on se croise ?


 si je te dis que je vais dans le Morbihan le wikinde prochain et que je suis Ok pour une mousse dans un troquet de où tu sais, ça te va ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je reviendrais dés que les commercants Suisse accepeterons les Euros...


quasi tous acceptent crois-tu qu'on ait le choix?


----------



## Balooners (18 Août 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Comme WebO, j'ai eu les mails de confirmation il y a plusieurs mois et reçu mon badge la semaine dernière.



De même


----------



## adelyn (20 Août 2004)

j'ai demandé mon badge pour la keynote le we dernier... je pensais que ca serait trop tard mais je viens de le recevoir ce matin... donc, a priori, c'est encore possible de l'obtenir...


----------



## teo (21 Août 2004)

La confirmation arrive très vite, la réception du carton s'est faite début oût pour moi...
Réinscris-toi si tu n'as rien reçu encore, c'est louche...


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Un détail tout de même : Apple offre plus d'entrées à la keynote qu'il n'y a de places dispos dans la salle principale et le (ou les) amphi(s) de vidéoconférences tablant sur le fait que certains réservent et ne viennent pas 
Donc, premiers arrivés, le jour dit, premiers placés...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2004)

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip (keynote)
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)
 _m_apman (keynote)
 Kamkil (keynote)

 - Après-midi :

 Yip
 Switcher
 pulpnet
 _m_apman
 Kamkil

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip
 Switcher


 - Après-midi :

 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip ?

 - Après-midi :

 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip ?
 Lio70

 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)


 - Après-midi :

 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 cillian
 WebOliver (?)
 Kamkil



 - Après-midi

 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 cillian
 WebOliver
 Kamkil


----------



## cecil (21 Août 2004)

* Mardi 31 août 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip (keynote)
 Lio70 (keynote)
 Switcher (keynote)
 pulpnet (keynote)
 _m_apman (keynote)
 Kamkil (keynote)

 - Après-midi :

 Yip
 Switcher
 pulpnet
 _m_apman
 Kamkil

* Mercredi 1er septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip
 Switcher


 - Après-midi :

 Yip


* Jeudi 2 septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip ?

 - Après-midi :

 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom

* Vendredi 3 septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip ?
 Lio70

 tomtom
 tigrou (vers 11h)


 - Après-midi :

 Yip ?
 Lio70
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 tigrou
 nicogala

* Samedi 4 septembre 2004*

 - Matin:

 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 Bassman (avec des autres m4k très surement)
 Hurrican (avec Bassman et les autres m4k  )
 nicogala ?
 cillian
 WebOliver (?)
 Kamkil
Cécil (suivant disponibilité sur Paris après autres priorités)


 - Après-midi

 Yip ?
 Silvia et Foguenne
 tomtom
 nicogala
 cillian
 WebOliver
 Kamkil
Cécil (suivant disponibilité sur Paris après autres priorités)


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Août 2004)

Hullo,

Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question avant puisque je trouvais le moyen d'aller à l'AE en journée ou durant le week-end, mais cette année étant pris le week-end et travaillant, je suis allé voir sur le site de l'AE à quelle heure elle fermait le soir.
Et là... Ze choc: ça ferme à 19h et aucune nocturne n'est prévue!  Je comprends que les exposants souhaitent soufler, mais pour ceux qui travaillent, c'est moyennement glop.

Bon ben c'est bien dommage tout ça...

Allez à puche,

A. qui a tout de même réussi à trouver le temps pour aller au keynote.


----------



## golf (23 Août 2004)

Il y a un fil dédié à l'Apple Expo 2004 et c'est par ici...


----------



## Rastignac (23 Août 2004)

Salut,

 Bon ben en fait, même si je ne suis pas encore macuser, ma venue à l'Apple Expo est programmée depuis longtemps, et j'ai evidemment mon billet Keynote.

 Cela me ferait très plaisir de partager tout cela avec des MacsUsers de MacG, alors j'aimerais comprendre où vous allez vous retrouver avant le Keynote et surtout A QUELLE HEURE faut y être pour être sur de rentrer et d'être bien placé...

   Je précise que je suis étudiant parisien.


   R.


----------



## golf (23 Août 2004)

Une heure avant


----------



## ederntal (23 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une heure avant



J'y suis même déjà aller bcp + tôt et il y avait déjà beaucoup de monde! M'enfin cette année ce sera peux etre pas trop bondé!


----------



## Cricri (23 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une heure avant



J'y serai, j'ai recu mon invit aujourd'hui ! Bon de toute façon on se voit sur le stand pour le café


----------



## Rastignac (23 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une heure avant


 Ok !

 Mais, on va se reconnaitre comment ?
 Dites moi, sinon cela va être la galère !

 Genre : on vient tous avec un arrosoir, ou un réfrigirateur sous le bras. bref un truc pour pas se louper, quoi ! 


 R.


----------



## seblefou (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je ne regrette pas de ne pas aller à la Keynote: Steve Jobs n'y sera probablement pas.


j'y croyais pas et puis ce matin, je reçois un email :
"Philip Schiller, Apple's Senior Vice President of Worldwide Product Marketing,  animera le Keynote d'ouverture d'Apple Expo "
pas glop  :rose:  :rose:  :rateau: 
pour ma première keynote...


----------



## Lio70 (24 Août 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Mais, on va se reconnaitre comment ? Genre : on vient tous avec un arrosoir, ou un réfrigirateur sous le bras.


Un t-shirt Dell fluo.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> j'y croyais pas et puis ce matin, je reçois un email :
> "Philip Schiller, Apple's Senior Vice President of Worldwide Product Marketing,  animera le Keynote d'ouverture d'Apple Expo "
> pas glop  :rose:  :rose:  :rateau:
> pour ma première keynote...



Vous aurez droit à un live de Steve Jobs par iChat...  Depuis son lit d'hôpital?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Un t-shirt Dell fluo.


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  un suicidaire!!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Un t-shirt Dell fluo.


Pas con ça de se faire passer pour un switcher pour tout essayer de manière prioritaire  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Un t-shirt Dell fluo.



oublie pas de mettre ça en bandeau sur le front


----------



## ederntal (24 Août 2004)

Voila ma photo comme ça vous pourrez me reconnaître sur l'expo
  






Ps : si vous me croisez, je vous autorise a me lancer des tomates pourries, des oeufs ou des billets de 100 euros... Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Voila ma photo comme ça vous pourrez me reconnaître sur l'expo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :love:  :love:  :love: Mon idole... Steve Ballmer... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: En plus avec un nom avec des origines suisses... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus avec un nom avec des origines suisses...


 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Enfin la vérité éclate !! 

Moi ce sera pas dur de me reconnaître, je serai le type louche qui se balade avec des LEGO dans les poches pour les prendre en photo dans les branches du Pommier


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

moi j'aurais un tshirt metallica ou bassman

(d'ailleurs foguenne a une photo de gjouvenat avec moi et il s'avait pas qui j'etais   )


----------



## purestyle (25 Août 2004)

Moi, vu que je vais probablement me réveiller 30 minutes avant la conférence de JM Jarre (le temps de descendre vers la Porte de Versailles), j'aurai des cernes aux yeux, les cheveux en pétard et une haleine d'alcoolo. (z'auraient pas pu faire ça à 14h au lieu de midi :hein: )


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Ok !
> 
> Mais, on va se reconnaitre comment ?


Moi j'ai imprimé une copie de mon avatar 
(<-----le petit Roi juste à côté )

que je vais coller sur mon badge (Remy Leroy)


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Salut,.... où vous allez vous retrouver avant le Keynote et surtout A QUELLE HEURE faut y être pour être sur de rentrer et d'être bien placé...
> R.


Je serai au Palais des Congrès dès 8h30


----------



## texaskiller (25 Août 2004)

Salut, 

J'ai commendé mon badge il y a plus d'un mois et je l'ai recu dans les 3 jours suivants. Malheureusement en faisant le tri dans mes spams g balancé le badge a la corbeille  :rateau: 

Depuis j'en redemande mais pas de nouvelles...   

C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aurais un tshirt metallica ou bassman
> 
> (d'ailleurs foguenne a une photo de gjouvenat avec moi et il s'avait pas qui j'etais   )



C'est juste, je corrige ça.


----------



## Olivier.w (25 Août 2004)

Jee viens Mardi prochain au Keynote d'ouverture de l'Apple Expo 2004. Je voudrais savoir si je viens avec mon PowerBook s'il me laisseront entrer avec ou s'il faut que je laisse mon PowerBook au vestiaire?


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

et tu le revéra pas après


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Je viens mardi et je fais le vestiaire.


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens mardi et je fais le vestiaire.



je te présenterai mon copains momo


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

il me semble bien bancal ce sujet, je sens qu'à trois on va couler


----------



## casimir (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il me semble bien bancal ce sujet, je sens qu'à trois on va couler



salut, moi c'est momo, momo zimir


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

ah ben déjà 4, bon bouées pour tout le monde


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Tu me dis a quelle heure tu passes et je le garderais si tu veux. C'est plus sûr.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> salut, moi c'est momo, momo zimir


salut zimir ! on se le tire à pile ou face ce powerbook ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2004)

C'est corrigé.


----------



## casimir (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salut zimir ! on se le tire à pile ou face ce powerbook ?



il y a aussi son ipod mini


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi son ipod mini


ah ben cool on filera la batterie du PB a l'amok alors


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

il a pas de 17"


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a pas de 17"


moins que 17 ? houla amok perd de sa réput' là


----------



## noz (25 Août 2004)

Bonsoir !
Vous savez si comme l'année dernière, le keynote sera retransmis sur écran géant sur le lieu meme du salon (porte de Versailles) en meme temps qu'au palais des congrès ? J'ai envoyé un mail à apple, mais pas de réponse..


P.S. : question subsidiaire : pourra t-on se procurer les super tee shirts de mac g sur l'expo ?


----------



## casimir (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moins que 17 ? houla amok perd de sa réput' là



c'est moi qui a la plus grosse


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste, je corrige ça.









Vrai que là il ressemble bien à son avatar le bassouououououuuuuuuuuuuu !!    :rateau:  :style:


----------



## golf (25 Août 2004)

- Pas mal le grand bouc à lunettes 
- Mummm, on va à la keynote ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Août 2004)

Pour pas changer j'aurai mes lunettes de star :love: :style: (conferre mes homes movies "devant le Mac"  ) sur la tête :love: 

Facile à reconnaitre


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui a la plus grosse


iSight ? nan c'est Foguenne


----------



## _m_apman (25 Août 2004)

Etant donné que les risques qu'une partie du public jette son powerbook à la tête de Philip Schiller (en signe de joie ou protestation, peu importe) sont plus qu'importants, je pense qu'il n'y a aucune - j'ai bien dit aucune - chance que tu entre au keynote avec ton PB.
Maintenant, je pense aussi que les personnes qui se sont proposés pour surveiller ton jouet pendant la cérémonie sont très dignes de confiance.


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

Hum je n'ai plus le bouc    (quoique il me manque)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui a la plus grosse



Momo et quequette, je vous rappelle que le bar c'est un cran au dessus  :casse:


----------



## noz (26 Août 2004)

Euh... pas de réponse à mes questions ? (keynote retransmis ou non porte de Versailles sur écran géant et tee shirts macgé dispos sur l'expo ?)

 PS : je vois en tout cas qu'il y a des fans de l'univers d'Arleston, c'est cool ça...


----------



## golf (26 Août 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Euh... pas de réponse à mes questions ... keynote retransmis ou non porte de Versailles sur écran géant


Demande à Apple  
A priori, il n'y a qu'eux qui savent 



			
				noz a dit:
			
		

> Euh... pas de réponse à mes questions ... tee shirts macgé dispos sur l'expo ?)


La réponse est là


----------



## noz (26 Août 2004)

Ben c'est fait... Deux mails en deux semaines et toujours pas de réponse.... Sympa apple...


----------



## noz (26 Août 2004)

La réponse est là [/QUOTE] 

 Et j'allais oublier... Merci pour le lien, c'est cool, je vais préparer ma CB ... lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Je suis inscrit à la keynote  . Oui je sais, Steve n'est pas là et c'est triste. Mais malgré son absence, l'iMac G5 tient toujours,aussi m'attends-je à trouver une horde de macmaniaques en pleine ébullition (j'en fais d'ailleurs partie  )... Mais sur le site de L'AppleExpo, ils disent "premier arrivé, premier servi", en conseillant de venir 30mn avant... Ne faudrait-il pas plutôt venir 1heure avant ?
J'en appelle aux habitués de l'AppleExpo ! Pourriez-vous me dire (honnêtement bien sûr ) vers quelle heure je devrais venir pour être assuré d'avoir un place convenable (pas le placard à balais) ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance...
Bonne AppleExpo à tous !


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2004)

Habituellement, à 8h30 il y a déjà pas mal de monde


----------



## MrStone (26 Août 2004)

C'est clair !!!! 

Pour être sûr d'avoir une place dans la grande salle, faut venir dernier carat à 8h30... je conseille même 8h00, par précaution (et par expérience). Venir plus tard c'est s'exposer au risque de se retrouver dans une salle annexe, avec retransimssion sur écran géant... sympa mais l'ambiance n'y est pas 

Pour les lève-tard, il y a habituellement une rediffusion en direct à porte de Versailles, ce qui permet de se pointer là-bas vers 9h30, le temps de récupérer son badge, pour ne pas louper le début de la keynote (généralement peu intéressant).

Dernier conseil : si tu veux arriver rapidement sur le salon après la Keynote, évite les bus mis à disposition par Apple... ils mettent plus d'une heure alors qu'en métro (pas gratuit mais plus rapide) tu y es en même pas 30 minutes


----------



## MrStone (26 Août 2004)

Réinscris-toi directement (avec un autre identifiant au besoin) et imprime le mail de confirmation, il te sera échangé contre un badge à l'entrée.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Merci beaucoup c'est très sympa !!!
Bon ben pour patienter pendant + de deux heures, j'emmène mon bouquin, ou l'iPod du voisin  

C'est la première fois que je vais à l'AppleExpo (j'ai 14 ans) 
Je vais trouver des gens qui partagent ma passion !
ENFIN !
Je suis considéré comme un excentrique puisque j'aime Mac
Mais Mac, c'est le meilleur du monde !
J'ai hâte de découvrir l'ambiance !
CA VA ETRE GENIAL !!!!


----------



## MrStone (26 Août 2004)

Bonne première AE alors ! 

Tu verras, si tu as la chance d'être dans la salle principale, c'est chaud-bouillant l'ambiance  :love:


----------



## texaskiller (26 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Réinscris-toi directement (avec un autre identifiant au besoin) et imprime le mail de confirmation, il te sera échangé contre un badge à l'entrée.



Serieux ? Ben alors merci a toI...

Je me voyais deja demander a un pote d'imprimer le sien en 2 ex  :rose:


----------



## Lio70 (27 Août 2004)

J'ai reçu par mail la confirmation de mon inscription aux conférences de l'Apple Expo. J'ai reçu un deuxième mail me confirmant mon inscription comme visiteur à l'expo. Il précise que ceux qui n'ont pas encore reçu leur badge pour la keynote bien que s'étant inscrits, peuvent se présenter aux halles de l'expo la veille entre 15h et 19h, donc tout n'est pas perdu pour ceux qui sont concernés.

Au fait, il serait temps d'arranger ceci: lesquel(le)s d'entre nous veulent vraiment se rencontrer à la keynote? Que fait-on? Et n'oublions pas d'échanger nos numéros de portables, au cas où...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

Y'aura t'il une diffusion vidéos de la keynote en direct (ou leger differer) et si oui où pourrons nous la voir


----------



## BioSS (28 Août 2004)

Salut ! 
Je fais ce topic, parceque je me demande.. Comment va on se retrouver à l'Apple Expo ? Un ptit badge ? On hurle son pseudo ? On vient tous habillé avec un tee-shirt MACG ? Je rappelle que l'apple xpo, c'est dans trois jours ! Faudrait aussi un petit récapitulatif de tous ceux qui viennent  :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Je fais ce topic, parceque je me demande.. Comment va on se retrouver à l'Apple Expo ? Un ptit badge ? On hurle son pseudo ? On vient tous habillé avec un tee-shirt MACG ? Je rappelle que l'apple xpo, c'est dans trois jours ! Faudrait aussi un petit récapitulatif de tous ceux qui viennent  :love:



Y a un thread pour ça 
Y a un récapitulatif de qui vient dedans, faut trouver le dernier et s'ajouter


----------



## mikoo (28 Août 2004)

Moi aussi c'est la première fois que j'y vais (moi j'ai 17ans), mais je suis pas encore inscrit à la keynote, alors je sais pas (comme je prend le train de nantes le matin) si je dois absolument y allez où je me contenterai de la redif au Hall 1 sur le grand écran vers 10h.
que me conseillez vous et si je veut juste allez à l'expo de 10h , à quel heure dois-je venir?


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'est la première fois que j'y vais (moi j'ai 17ans), mais je suis pas encore inscrit à la keynote, alors je sais pas (comme je prend le train de nantes le matin) si je dois absolument y allez où je me contenterai de la redif au Hall 1 sur le grand écran vers 10h.
> que me conseillez vous et si je veut juste allez à l'expo de 10h , à quel heure dois-je venir?



Si tu ne t'es pas enregistré pour la keynote tu ne pourras pas y assister, tu auras plus vite fait d'aller directement à l'AE porte de Versailles.


----------



## ficelle (28 Août 2004)

present à la keynote, comme d'hab !


----------



## naas (28 Août 2004)

présent samedi après midi  :love:


----------



## BioSS (28 Août 2004)

Non mais pour se retrouver dans l'Apple Expo même !! Comment se reconnaitra-t-on ?


----------



## naas (28 Août 2004)

peut être cette page sera mise à jour, sinon le pommier


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

ok merci naas


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

je serai là :love: mais laissez-moi aussi du temps pour le shopping :love:

c'est pas tous les jours que je vais à Paris :style:


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vrai que là il ressemble bien à son avatar le bassouououououuuuuuuuuuuu !!    :rateau:  :style:



depuis quand gjouvenat a pris 15 cm ?  :mouais: a il est a vous le tabouret


----------



## nicogala (28 Août 2004)

vous reconnaitrez les modos et les admins au stand du pommier, après c'est vrai que c'est pas évident...ya t'il un ancien dans la salle??? comment faisiez-vous les autres années ?
l'avatar en badge c'est pas mal comme idée...


----------



## BioSS (28 Août 2004)

je répète : C'EST URGENT !!
Moi le rendez-vous au bar ça me dit rien, j'ai juste envie de vous reconnaître et de vous dire bonjour quand je vous voie, c'est tout.. Moi je connais que la tete à bassou !! Le reste...   :love:


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> vous reconnaitrez les modos et les admins au stand du pommier, après c'est vrai que c'est pas évident...ya t'il un ancien dans la salle??? comment faisiez-vous les autres années ?
> l'avatar en badge c'est pas mal comme idée...



Il suffit de se présenter, ça devrait le faire. Sinon, jeter un coup d'oeil sur les galeries des AE et AES passées pour voir la trombine des posteurs déjà venus. Si ça suffisait pas, il reste l'annonce micro dans le salon pour que l'on vienne te chercher à l'accueil !!


----------



## BioSS (28 Août 2004)

aucune de tes solutions ne me convient... :love:

"BioSS attends ses copains à l'accueil. Merci. Je répète, BioSS attends ses copains de macg à l'accueil.."
Heu non merci 

le coup d'½il sur les galeries, merci mais j'ai pas une mémoire d'éléphant, et je me vois pas me trimballer avec un plaquette et la photo d'identité de chaque personne...  :love:

Quant à se présenter, je me présente où ? Devant chaque personne de l'AE ? Waaaouww cool ! lol  :love:

y a du boulot !


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Quant à se présenter, je me présente où ? Devant chaque personne de l'AE ? Waaaouww cool ! lol  :love:


Au stand du pommier voyons !!


----------



## Lio70 (28 Août 2004)

Moi c'est pas compliqué, je ressemble à mon avatar (enfin, j'veux dire, l'ancien - la GIF animée d'il y a 4 mois)...


----------



## BioSS (28 Août 2004)

le stand du pommier ? c quoi ?
le stand d'Apple ? heu...


----------



## BioSS (28 Août 2004)

j'ai concocté en urgence un chtit badge !





Quelques retouches à faire (j'attends vos recommandations) puis je peux
commencer le traitement par lot pour ceux qui en veulent !  :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> le stand du pommier ? c quoi ?
> le stand d'Apple ? heu...


Alors toi t'es un boulet de première  

UNE des news au sujet du pommier 

Le site du pommier 

Ça te va comme réponse ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi t'es un boulet de première



C'est pas moi qui l'ai dit !!


----------



## BioSS (28 Août 2004)

Je ne regarde jamais les news macg :love: lol
Et les sites de mac ne m'intéresse pas, juste ce forum et le site d'Apple.


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regarde jamais les news macg :love: lol
> Et les sites de mac ne m'intéresse pas, juste ce forum et le site d'Apple.



Et bien tu sais où retrouver toute la petite famille de macG maintenant.


----------



## BioSS (29 Août 2004)

ok ok..


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Août 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Non mais pour se retrouver dans l'Apple Expo même !! Comment se reconnaitra-t-on ?



J'aurai une rose dans la main gauche et le monde diplo sous le bras droit.


----------



## BioSS (29 Août 2004)

bon j'ai trouvé plus simple. je me fais un tee-shirt avec mon avatar en géant ! j'ai du le refaire en énorme, mais bon, au moins on me reconnaîtra..


----------



## naas (29 Août 2004)

et pourquoi tu te teint pas les cheveux en bleu avec la crete et des grosses lunettes


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

Moi je porte des lunettes jaunes. :casse:


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi tu te teint pas les cheveux en bleu avec la crete et des grosses lunettes



Sans oublier de se faire limer les dents.  :mouais:


----------



## BioSS (29 Août 2004)

ni oublier le fond de teint bleuâtre  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (29 Août 2004)

Puis tu te mets ça sur la tête ...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

Easy, tu suis mackie jusqu'au pommier, c'est simple c'est le type qu'a des taches de bière sur sa chemise  

Sinon tu fais le popol style devant tous les pommiers que tu vois


----------



## Olivier.w (29 Août 2004)

Quel jour à lieu la photo des PowerBook à l'Apple Expo 2004?


----------



## iMax (29 Août 2004)

Pohoto ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

Je croyais qu'Amok s'en chargeait? :mouais:


----------



## iMax (29 Août 2004)

Il faut avoir un portable Apple pour pouvoir avoir le privilège de figurer sur la photo.

Alors, ciao.


----------



## casimir (29 Août 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Quel jour à lieu la photo des PowerBook à l'Apple Expo 2004?



impossible, tu est refusé par le videur


----------



## BioSS (29 Août 2004)

si je viens à poil, vous me reconnaîtrez ? Vous croyez qu'ils me laisseront passer ?  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2004)

Pour reconnaitre certains qui y étaient l'année passée tu peux jetter un oeil ici.  

Tu n'as qu'a venir au stand Le Pommier, repérer un membre de macgé, te présenter et ça roule.


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Puis tu te mets ça sur la tête ...



nickel ça en cosplay   :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

si c'est comme ça je viens pas ! 





ok, je sors


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2004)

Hola tout le monde!!!

apres un retour en force de la normandie, juste pour l'apple expo, depuis 1 semaine, je suis sur le coup!
Moi aussi, c'est ma premiere expo(moi, j'ai 16 ans!) , et je suis considerré comme un excentrique...(c pa un peu bizar??)
Je vien du fin fond du 78... je me 35 min pour aller a paris...
Pour faire Mt parnasse, Palais des Congres, je met combien de temps??
La keynoite demarre a quelle heure exactement??
il y a des bornes pour recharger son iPod??? car si je vien a 8H30, ma batterie est morte pour le retour!?!!
Merci pour les infos qui m'ont precedé dans le sujet!
En tout cas, je serai au pommier... juste apres la keynote...


----------



## golf (30 Août 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, c'est ma premiere expo(moi, j'ai 16 ans!) , et je suis considerré comme un excentrique...(c pa un peu bizar??)


Cela se soigne très bien...
...avec le temps 



			
				in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire Mt parnasse, Palais des Congres, je met combien de temps??


Compte 30 mn...



			
				in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> La keynoite demarre a quelle heure exactement??


Comme d'hab, à 10:00 



			
				in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> il y a des bornes pour recharger son iPod??? car si je vien a 8H30, ma batterie est morte pour le retour!?!!


En cherchant bien, au raz du sol 



			
				in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je serai au pommier... juste apres la keynote...


Les  bras chargés 
C'est sympa, on t'attend


----------



## golf (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour reconnaitre certains qui y étaient l'année passée tu peux jetter un oeil ici.


Encore une pub clandestine pour silviattitude 
 :rose:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'a venir au stand Le Pommier, repérer un membre de macgé, te présenter et ça roule.


Ensuite, on essaye de retrouver ton nom sur la liste des membres, en fonction de quoi Mackie fait le tri: "OK, bienvenue!" oui alors "Toi, tu sors!".


----------



## Balooners (30 Août 2004)

NON !!! Golf a changé d'avatar pour l'occaz  il avait pas envie de se déguiser en bonhomme bleu  remarque là, c'est pas mieux question déguisement 

Ben moi, je rentre de la keynote et direction le pommier, avec ma cape rouge, on peut pas me louper 

Et pui  on verra, on dit bonjours aux premiers venus et roulez jeunesse  :hein:


----------



## nato kino (30 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, on essaye de retrouver ton nom sur la liste des membres, en fonction de quoi Mackie fait le tri: "OK, bienvenue!" oui alors "Toi, tu sors!".


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les bras chargés
> C'est sympa, on t'attend


evidement, tu crois quoi... j'aurai mon nouveau iMac G5... s'il est annoncé... 
y'a quoi au pommier...???


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2004)

Cool, et on gagne quoi si on se presente au stand du pommier???

une jolie powerbook G5 tout neuf???

Moi je vien pour croquer la pomme...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens pour croquer la pomme...


Y en a aussi


----------



## mikoo (30 Août 2004)

Pour moi pas de Keynote cette année (je préfere attendre mister jobs l'année prochaine    ), donc je serai porte de Versailles vers 9h30, donc je pense que c ok à cette heure. Mais je voulais savoir si ya des restos dans l'expo?? Car c pas tout d'aller saliver devant le nouvel iMac, faut aussi se remplir le gosier  :love: !!


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2004)

Oh que oui!, il y a de quoi se remplir le gosier...
C'est comme au mondial de l'auto, du salon  nautique... Il y a "expo service", je crois, mais je n'en suis pas sur, en tout cas, il y a bien quelque chose...
Apple founi pas de crumble a la pomme??? lol!


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

si vous voyez un grand dadet sur une 600 bandit fushia, c'est moi... enfin si j'arrive, parceque je n'ai jamais piloté ce genre d'engin  :rateau:  :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si vous voyez un grand dadet sur une 600 bandit fushia, c'est moi... enfin si j'arrive, parceque je n'ai jamais piloté ce genre d'engin  :rateau:  :affraid:



Moto sympa très facile d'accès pour un motard comme toi.   (j'ai vu tes anciennes photos.  )


----------



## Cricri (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si vous voyez un grand dadet sur une 600 bandit fushia, c'est moi... enfin si j'arrive, parceque je n'ai jamais piloté ce genre d'engin  :rateau:  :affraid:


Je croyais que le grand dadet c'était moi  
Pour ma part ce sera une tête qui dépasse et une paire de New Balance façon Steve


----------



## MrStone (30 Août 2004)

Ouaif, enfin plutôt insipide la bouffe à l'AE... perso je préfère marcher un peu et aller me faire une p'tite semoule avenue Félix Faure...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2004)

Cette année la photo des portables (Apple) aura lieu:

Le mardi à 16H30

Le vendredi à 16H30

Le samedi à 16H30 sur le stand "Le Pommier"

Plus d'infos ici.


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si vous voyez un grand dadet sur une 600 bandit fushia, c'est moi... enfin si j'arrive, parceque je n'ai jamais piloté ce genre d'engin  :rateau:  :affraid:


rohhh lui meurt pas avant c'est dangereux ce genre de bebette ça demande qu'a accelerer   
moi je viens en avion (forcément l'irlande   ) donc si vous voyez un boeing 737 ryanair  :rateau: ...


----------



## SulliX (30 Août 2004)

Warf...
 Si je prend l'apparence de mon avatar, ja vais avoir trop chaud...

 En tout cas, j'espère être sur la photo des PowerBook samedi, pas comme l'année dernière ou je suis arrivé trop tard


----------



## netgui (30 Août 2004)

Grrrrr j'ai pas reçu mon bage Keynote malgré mon inscription et ma copine qui n'y va plus (elle voulait voir Steve mais je suis pas jaloux du barbu) a reçu le sien elle (c'est moi quk l'ai inscrite, c'est un comble)...

Mais je suis tout de même inscrit. Si je me pointe à la Keynote avec mon numéro ils peuvent me l'éditer le badge K?
Sinon j'irais porte de Versaille à 9:30 ;-)

Et peut-être que cette année comme ce n'est pas Steve qui présente la Keynote y'aura beaucoup moins de monde non? Donc pas la peine d'arriver à 8:00 à la Keynote???


----------



## BenHub (30 Août 2004)

Il est preferable de s'inscrire sur apple-expo.com car c'est gratuit,
plutot que de payer a l'entrée...?

Combien coute l'entrée? SVP.


----------



## kifkif (30 Août 2004)

perso ça fait bien la 5ème keynote que je vais voir. j'arrive à chaque fois vers 9h-9h30. et tjs de la place. bien sur pas tout en bas mais vu la taille de l'ecran, c'est largement suffisant. donc pour ceux qui ne veulent pas se lever aux aurores ni poireauter durant des heures?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moto sympa très facile d'accès pour un motard comme toi.   (j'ai vu tes anciennes photos.  )



[Mode nostalgie on]  Aaaaaah la moto... Ca me manque bien... [Mode nostalgie off]


----------



## nicogala (30 Août 2004)

Ahh ok , donc le mec qui se tire sur l'élastique en public c'est...Bassou c'est ça ?


----------



## golf (30 Août 2004)

- Méééééé oui 
- Et le p'tiot c'est Georgounet ​


----------



## Rouletabille (30 Août 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrr j'ai pas reçu mon bage Keynote malgré mon inscription et ma copine qui n'y va plus (elle voulait voir Steve mais je suis pas jaloux du barbu) a reçu le sien elle (c'est moi quk l'ai inscrite, c'est un comble)...
> 
> Mais je suis tout de même inscrit. Si je me pointe à la Keynote avec mon numéro ils peuvent me l'éditer le badge K?
> Sinon j'irais porte de Versaille à 9:30 ;-)
> ...



Si tu t'es inscrit tu as dû recevoir un mail de confirmation la semaine dernière qui t'invite à te rendre Porte de Versaille, Porte 1 avec ton mail imprimé dans le cas où tu aurais perdu/pas reçu ton badge. Là-bas on t'en imprimera un tout neuf et tout zoli!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> Il est preferable de s'inscrire sur apple-expo.com car c'est gratuit,
> plutot que de payer a l'entrée...?
> 
> Combien coute l'entrée? SVP.



L'entrée est gratuite de toute manière, et les inscriptions ne peuvent se faire que depuis le site web.

Ou alors je dis une grosse bêtise.


----------



## netgui (30 Août 2004)

Oui ca c'est pour l'expo pas de soucis j'ai le mail mais pas pour la keynote... c'est mort snif

G.


----------



## Thierry DL (30 Août 2004)

Netgui,

Attention, tu ne peux faire réimprimer ton badge K que cet après midi, avec une impression du mail que tu as dû recevoir (qui contient ton identifiant, ton mot de passe, complètement personnalisé)

Sans ça, ca ne sert à rien d'aller au palais des congrès demain


----------



## MrStone (30 Août 2004)

Disons qu'il y a bien une caisse à l'entrée de l'expo... au cas où le blaireau du dimanche après-midi ait envie de se délester de quelques dizaines d'euros pour sa promenade en famille... un peu comme le salon du livre, y'en a qui continuent à payer l'entrée, et y'a les autres...


----------



## Blob (30 Août 2004)

Yop

Donc on fait la demande mais on reçoit pas de badge, à quoi ça sert de mettre ce système en place ? 
On est 3 ici à ne rien avoir reçu pour le badge de la keynote :'( Et personne ne répond à nos mails envoyés...


----------



## netgui (30 Août 2004)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Yop
> 
> Donc on fait la demande mais on reçoit pas de badge, à quoi ça sert de mettre ce système en place ?
> On est 3 ici à ne rien avoir reçu pour le badge de la keynote :'( Et personne ne répond à nos mails envoyés...


 Le FLMPK: Front de Libération des Macfan Privés de Keynote !!!!!
 Ouais allez!!!!!!!   Sous les strapontins la plage ! Il est interdit d'interdir!!!! La révolution... Ché version 10.4 !!!!!

 bon allez snif...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

Bon allez soyons sérieux (  ), voilà une VRAIE photo de moi, pour que vous me reconnaissiez:


----------



## MrStone (30 Août 2004)

D'expérience, je sais qu'il faut s'inscrire suffisamment tôt pour la keynote, il doit y avoir une mention 'dans la limite des stocks disponibles' quelque part sur la page.
En gros : Apple délivre plus de badges que de places dans la salle principale, partant du postulat que certains prendront le badge mais n'asisteront pas à la keynote. Cependant, Apple ne délivre pas des badges à volonté : au-delà d'un certain quota, donc si tu t'inscris trop tardivement, tu recevras un badge sans le 'petit k'.

Regarde ton e-mail de confirmation : si il y figure la mention 'keynote', tu peux tenter ta chance demain matin au palais des congrès (éventuellement renseigne-toi vite auprès de l'organisateur). Dans le cas contraire, file voir la retransmission porte de Versailles


----------



## Romjé (30 Août 2004)

Rassurez-moi, ils ne contrôlent pas les identités à l'entrée ? On peut y aller avec le badge d'un autre non ?


----------



## MrStone (30 Août 2004)

:modo: Intruder alert :modo: Warning :modo:

Naaan c'est bon, tu montres ton badge et hop ! Par contre sur les stands tu risques de te faire appeler par un prénom qui n'est pas le tien


----------



## kamkil (30 Août 2004)

Je crois qu'ils vont checker sérieusement les badges électroniques cette année... Les années précédentes on pouvait aisément gruger en rajoutant un K sur le carton d'invitation mais là je crois que ça va être plus tendu à cause du code barre...

L'année dernière je suis arrivé en avance genre 9h30 je crois bien et c'était déjà archi bourré et j'ai du me taper le dernier rang... 
L'année d'avant avec mackie on avait réussi à avoir les premiers rangs juste derrière les VIP alors le truc c'est d'arriver genre au moins à 8h avec son ptit déj, sa tente, et bien sur son iPod 

A demain à l'aube les gens


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moto sympa très facile d'accès pour un motard comme toi.   (j'ai vu tes anciennes photos.  )



effectivement, c'est sympa.
mais ça donne netement plus envie de jouer avec l'accelerateur que les mono que j'ai pu avoir.
enfin, je vais y aller doucement, je dois la rendre en bon etat demain soir 
et le gognol, il est là demain à la queunote ?
ou le xav' ?
je crois que je vais me fendre d'un petit mail à MC Farouche, il aime bien traverser Paris à velo le matin !  :love: 
par mesure de secu, je lui prepare mercuro chrome, et bandes velpo


----------



## nicogala (30 Août 2004)

bon allé, un indice : j'apparaîtrai dans la semaine en arborant un t-shirt "préhistorique"  (le premier qui me tappe sur l'épaule (pas la gauche svp) a gagné  )


----------



## tornade13 (30 Août 2004)

Cette année encore je pourrais pas venir a l'AE et ça m'emmerde    pas de pommier pour moi cette année... Je vous souhaite quand meme une bonne Apple Expo a tous   
@+


----------



## SulliX (30 Août 2004)

Si ils donnent un badge à l'entrée, il suffirait de coller dessus une étiquette avec pseudo et avatar...
Ca ferait une petite personnalisation du badge et ferait de la pub pour MacG...
Faudrait qu'un visiteur demain poste un Scan du badge, afin que l'on puisse préparer l'étiquette.

Enfin moi ce que j'en dit, c'est une idée comme ça, pour les moins accros comme moi qui ne connaissent pas tout le monde par coeur


----------



## titinium (30 Août 2004)

salut,

je me suis inscrit a l'apple expo y a 2-3 mois et j'ai recu un mail de confirmation avec mon pass/log
et la semaine derniere je me suis inscrit pour la keynote en donnant log/pass de ma première inscription, mais il etait precisé que je ne resevrai pas de badge car je me suis inscrit apres le 15 aout, donc je dois me presenter avec mon log/pass

JE voudrai savoir si je pourrai y aller ??????!!!!!
Peut on prendre des photoS?


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et le gognol, il est là demain à la queunote ?



Vi !    :love: 

'+


----------



## Aurelien_ (31 Août 2004)

Peut-on prender des photos?
TB question titinium... je ne sais pas...

Monpère a une place VIP pr la Keynote, vs pensez qu'ils ns laisseront ts en VIP: on est 3?!

Quelqu'un prend le bus 82?

Moi je le prends vers 7h45 à Luxembourg... Quelqu'un d'autre peut-être sera là avec mon père et mon cousin?


----------



## titinium (31 Août 2004)

salut aurelien

t'aurai pa une place pour moi si mon badge imprimé marche pas ???


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Vi !    :love:
> 
> '+



on se retrouve avec xav' aux alentours de 8h45 devant l'entrée principale


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2004)

c'est scandaleux, elle est pas retransmise simplement parceque les ricain dorment à cette heure la?


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est scandaleux, elle est pas retransmise simplement parceque les ricain dorment à cette heure la?



C'est la même heure que les autres année non? Je ne vois donc pas de problème.


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2004)

donc elle pourrait encore l'être?


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> donc elle pourrait encore l'être?



Oui, elle peut l'être. Enfin, j'espère.


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on se retrouve avec xav' aux alentours de 8h45 devant l'entrée principale



Dehors ? Bon on verra...

À demain les amiches !    :love:

'+


----------



## Aurelien_ (31 Août 2004)

lolje sais pas comment ça marche les places VIP! :lol:

Si j'ariive à temps et que je peu xdonc être bien placé, pourquoi pas... Mais pourquoi ton badge imprimé ne marcherais pas?

Je pars dans 40minutes de chez moi...


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2004)

c'est l'heure d'y aller... bonne journée à tous ! :sleep:  :love:


----------



## Cricri (31 Août 2004)

A tout de suite


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2004)

Je ne vois pas encore le lien vers la keynote live. Espérons, espérons.   

Bon macgé s'occupe comme chaque année du  très bonne retranscription en directe. ici  
Je sais, les deux c'est mieux.


----------



## naas (31 Août 2004)

l'avantage de la retranscription de macgé c'est qu'elle passe par dessus les proxies , alors que la keynote en diffusion continue (streaming) est bloquée par ma boîte


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage de la retranscription de macgé c'est qu'elle passe par dessus les proxies , alors que la keynote en diffusion continue (streaming) est bloquée par ma boîte



   voilà on a trouvé un avantage pour ne pas trop râler si elle n'est pas en live.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Août 2004)

bon live ou pas live????
Phil ne vaut pas Steve ,c'est peut etre pour çà...

toujours pas de lien pour la keynote en direct ,ou meme en différé?

parce que mac gé c'est bien,mais on ne verra pas l'iMac G5...

sera il sur l'apple store peu de temps après???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> voilà on a trouvé un avantage pour ne pas trop râler si elle n'est pas en live.



dis donc ,Foguenne ,opu as tu trouvé ce bonnet que tu as sur la tete ,sur ta photo avatar??
il est cool ce bonnet,mais il manque un petit sourire en dessous!


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dis donc ,Foguenne ,opu as tu trouvé ce bonnet que tu as sur la tete ,sur ta photo avatar??
> il est cool ce bonnet,mais il manque un petit sourire en dessous!


J'ai une version avec sourire mais bon, celle-là est plus drôle.   
Je suppose que la Keynote sera visible en différé.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Août 2004)

fait ch.....
moi j'aurais aimé la voir en live,c'est trop génial,surtout quand c'est steve,je l'adore!
mais la ,phil je l'ai jamais vu ,alors je suis curieux tout de meme ...
quant a l'imac G5 ,cela sera certainement le remplaçant de mon eMac dans un an,alors je suis impatient de le voir !


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2004)

C'est Modérator, tu voudrais pas qu'il sourie quand même ?


----------



## Piewhy (31 Août 2004)

Tout est dit : 







Keynote


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Août 2004)

Je pars jeudi matin :love:

A bientôt à l'Apple Expo :love:


----------



## nicogala (31 Août 2004)

Viendez-y, c'est sympa : aujourd'hui j'ai vu Mr Golf en vrai, Baloo, Bilbo, Mackie et plein d'autres, l'ambiance est cool, n'hésitez pas


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Viendez-y, c'est sympa : aujourd'hui j'ai vu Mr Golf en vrai, Baloo, Bilbo, Mackie et plein d'autres, l'ambiance est cool, n'hésitez pas



Moi j'arrive demain...   :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Septembre 2004)

'

J'ai pu faire un tour à la soirée spéciale VIP machin d'ouverture de l'Expo (c'était à l'Olympia), et bien le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est qu'on était loin des fastes de celle ayant eu lieu en 2003 au Musée d'Orsay, avec notamment un buffet hallucinant, et tout le Musée ouvert à la visite. Cette année : juste 2 conso gratuites banales et rien à manger à part des sandwiches minables à 4 ¤, pas de matériel visible à part des iPods sur leur bornes habituelles (et donc aucun iMac !), et sur la scène de l'Olympia un mix DJ avec effets visuels sans rien de transcendant. Z'ont plus de sous ou bien ?

'+


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Viendez-y, c'est sympa : aujourd'hui j'ai vu Mr Golf en vrai, Baloo, Bilbo, Mackie et plein d'autres, l'ambiance est cool, n'hésitez pas


pfff m'en fous même pas mal  (vivement samedi  :rateau: )


----------



## iCed (1 Septembre 2004)

moi j'y vais aujourd'hui  j'espère voir des gens de ce forum sur le pommier !!!


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pfff m'en fous même pas mal  (vivement samedi  :rateau: )


 Pareil vivement Samedi


----------



## piro (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil vivement Samedi


courage bassou moi aussi j attends le samedi avec impatience

tiens mon 666 eme post


----------



## twk (1 Septembre 2004)

moi j'y suis aller mardi et y'avait un paquet de monde ^^ c'était super serieusement et assez sympa de croiser des membre de macG sur le salon


----------



## iCed (1 Septembre 2004)

j'y suis moi  en direct du pommier, staand h38 je suis avec Mackie  le vrai !!! c'est vraiment super ici !!! 
bon, @pluche les gens et bonne Apple Expo à vous aussi


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> j'y suis moi  en direct du pommier, staand h38 je suis avec Mackie  le vrai !!! c'est vraiment super ici !!!
> bon, @pluche les gens et bonne Apple Expo à vous aussi



Amusez-vous bien les amis.


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> je suis avec Mackie  le vrai !!!


il ta signet un otograf ?


----------



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2004)

en general, c'est plutot les autres qui lui signent des autographes, sur des jolis chèques pleins de zeuro !


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> il ta signet un otograf ?




non, je banni


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2004)

je suis passé en vitesse hier, il y avait du monde sur le Pommier, mais malheureusement, à part'Gnol, j'ai pas eu le temps de me poser... J'aurais bien voulu mettre une tete sur des avatars


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé en vitesse hier, il y avait du monde sur le Pommier, mais malheureusement, à part'Gnol, j'ai pas eu le temps de me poser... J'aurais bien voulu mettre une tete sur des avatars



pour moi, c'était aujourd'hui 

tout pareil   

je repasserai samedi pour "la photo"   

_(cf  "que faîtes-vous maintenant")_


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2004)

Si vous voulez voir des "têtes", faut rester quand même un peu plus qu'une heure car nous faisons des rotations, c'est en effet assez épuisant de rester en poste 
Mais tous bien heureux de vous rencontrer


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> il ta signet un otograf ?






			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, je banni



Mackie ne signe que des orthographes   

OK, je mets ma petite laine


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ne signe que des orthographes
> 
> OK, je mets ma petite laine



Gaffe quand même, t'as vu la gueule de sa chemise quand il signe des autographes ???


----------



## Hurrican (2 Septembre 2004)

Bon, dans 2 jours va y avoir du monde autour du stand du pommier !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Même question: 
Vous êtes où maintenant? A la foire ou au bouchon à picoler?


----------



## iCed (3 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais tous bien heureux de vous rencontrer



Sache que c'est réciproque  j'étais très heureux de faire votre connaissance à tous !!!
Bonne continuation sur le salon.


----------



## golf (4 Septembre 2004)

Vous n'avez plus qu'une poignée d'heures pour les rencontres, après nous retournons dans le virtuel pour un an 

nb : il y aura des cessions de rattrapage avec les AESauvages...


----------



## purestyle (4 Septembre 2004)

bon je prends un petit dej, le metro et j'arrive...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2004)

Bon, bah voilà, j'y ai fait un tour.
















Y avait pas de quoi non plus se la couper en rondelle...


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2004)

Tout à l'heure je verrai Le iMac _en vrai... :love:

 Si certains croisent une fille toute en rose, c'est moi... :rose:

 Enfin sans le chapeau...
_


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si certains croisent une fille toute en rose, c'est moi... :rose:



Tu seras nue ???


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2004)

Si je veux pas passer inaperçue, ce serait un bon moyen en effet !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras nue ???



Ce sont les hommes en général qui sortent couverts, la femme elle n'a besoin que d'un peu de parfum pour être habillée.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

ça a l'air gentillet tout plein ce thread...


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2004)

Salut,

Je rentre tout juste de l'apple expo...
Et bien entendu, j'ai pu manipuler la bête.
Le iMac G5 m'a laissé une très bonne impression.
Le 20" m'a impressionné.
Franchement pour le grand public, c'est la rolls des ordinateurs familliaux.
Rapide, Robuste, Beau, et une sensation d'avoir face à soi un outils
qui pourra nous donner entière satisfaction.

L'ipod mini est superbe. Un "vrai bijou" pour citer ma femme.

Je pourrai vous en parler bien plus, mais j'ai pas envie   

Voila a+ et vive apple.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2004)

Quelques photos de l'AppleExpo.


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2004)

Je voudrais, au nom de l'équipe MacGé présente sur le stand, remercier tout particulièrement toutes celles et tous ceux qui nous ont apporté un peu de leur terroir avec eux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais, au nom de l'équipe MacGé présente sur le stand, remercier tout particulièrement toutes celles et tous ceux qui nous ont apporté un peu de leur terroir avec eux



et quant à moi je tiens à remercier l'équipe en question de son excellent accueil, 
même si pour moi, le "terroir" n'était qu'à 20mn de l'AE   

j'ai passé d'excellents moments en votre compagnie et ce fut un réel plaisir que 
de pouvoir mettre un nom sur des pseudos   



_... et une bise de Sylvia, que demander de plus?_  :rose:  

_... et vu la qualité de ma mémoire, je ne citerai pas de noms_


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et quant à moi je tiens à remercier l'équipe en question de son excellent accueil,
> même si pour moi, le "terroir" n'était qu'à 20mn de l'AE
> 
> j'ai passé d'excellents moments en votre compagnie et ce fut un réel plaisir que
> ...



On s'est loupé me semble-t-il.  Ça n'est que partie remise.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On s'est loupé me semble-t-il.  Ça n'est que partie remise.



j'y compte bien


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'y compte bien



Je compte bien revenir à Paris, hors Apple Expo.  Ça n'est pas bien loin de la Suisse, hein. 

Bon, pour tirer un bilan rapide de cette AE: je suis cassé.  Je suis rentré de Paris en fin de soirée et je décompresse. Les photos suivront dans la semaine, le temps de faire un tri. 

Je salue ici tout ceux que j'ai pu rencontrer à l'Apple Expo et sur le Pommier. Ce fut un séjour magnifique, mais éprouvant à plus d'un titre. Les soirées ont été crescendo pour finir en apothéose samedi soir... ou plutôt dimanche matin. :mouais:  :mouais:   Quel bonheur de retrouver un Sylko dans son lit, en rentrant après une telle soirée. :love:  :love:   

Bon... j'y retourne.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je compte bien revenir à Paris, hors Apple Expo.  Ça n'est pas bien loin de la Suisse, hein.



n'oublie pas de faire signe, en effet la route n'est pas longue


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel bonheur de retrouver un Sylko dans son lit, en rentrant après une telle soirée. :love:  :love:
> 
> Bon... j'y retourne.



J'espère que Paul, présent dans le même hôtel, n'a pas été trop dérangé par vos cris et a pu un peu se reposer !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais, au nom de l'équipe MacGé présente sur le stand, remercier tout particulièrement toutes celles et tous ceux qui nous ont apporté un peu de leur terroir avec eux



C'est nous qui te remercions.  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que Paul, présent dans le même hôtel, n'a pas été trop dérangé par vos cris et a pu un peu se reposer !



Oui il a pu se reposer... jusqu'à ce que je débarque à 5h30... dans _ma_ chambre...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que Paul, présent dans le même hôtel, n'a pas été trop dérangé par vos cris et a pu un peu se reposer !



En mode sport j'ai besoin de très peu de repos. Là j'étais en mode hypersonique.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

je suis passé à l'AE samedi et j'ai eu le plaisir de découvrir quelques tronches typiques de MacG (Webo et Macinside, par ex.) : je n'ai pas osé venir vous voir (trop timide ...et puis l'odeur sur le stand aussi  ). Une autre fois peut-être ??


----------



## iMax (6 Septembre 2004)

Voici mes photos prises durant l'AE 

Ici, les photos prises durant tout mon WE parisien


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé à l'AE samedi et j'ai eu le plaisir de découvrir quelques tronches typiques de MacG (Webo et Macinside, par ex.) : je n'ai pas osé venir vous voir (trop timide ...et puis l'odeur sur le stand aussi  ). Une autre fois peut-être ??



Ah, ces nioubs...  



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voici mes photos prises durant l'AE
> 
> Ici, les photos prises durant tout mon WE parisien



Ah, ouais, quand même...  :mouais: T'es resté jusqu'à quelle heure samedi soir?...


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voici mes photos prises durant l'AE
> 
> Ici, les photos prises durant tout mon WE parisien




n'oublie pas que j'ai fait une grande partie des photos du souper


----------



## iMax (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que j'ai fait une grande partie des photos du souper



T'avais qu'à prendre TON 300D


----------



## iMax (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es resté jusqu'à quelle heure samedi soir?...



2h30 

Paul, la vidéo, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 2h30
> 
> Paul, la vidéo, c'est pour quand ?



Relax, ça viendra quand j'aurais le temps. 
Ne sois d'ailleurs pas trop pressé...


----------



## iMax (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois d'ailleurs pas trop pressé...


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En mode sport j'ai besoin de très peu de repos. Là j'étais en mode hypersonique.



Ca, il faut dire que tu as passé le mur du son plusieurs fois ce soir là !


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à prendre TON 300D




le propriétaire des photos n'est pas  celui a qui appartient l'appareil, mais celui qui a fait la photo


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le propriétaire des photos n'est pas  celui a qui appartient l'appareil, mais celui qui a fait la photo



Bon, vous filez chacun dans votre chambre et silence absolu : je veux entendre un poil de cul tomber!


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

ça fait quoi comme bruit un poil de cul ?


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

samedi dans l'après midi un chanti posteur :love: est venu nous apporter des chocolats :love: hummmmm j'en ai encore l'eau a la bouche 

mais voila entre les prenoms et les pseudos et les 20h debout bah aujourdhui je suis comme un ... parceque je ne sais plus qui tu es  

Je lance donc un appel a temoins:

*Toi aussi tu peux aider a trouver le coupable, si tu etait présent sur l'endroit du forfait a cette heure ci denonce alors sans vergogne ton voisin ce mauvais citoyen (copyright ?) qui a donné du chocolat au stand de macgé pour nourir ces pauvres modos qui faisaient la permanence, 

si par contre toi qui me lit tu es le responsable de ce que l'on ne peux qu'appeler une tentative de corruption sache qu'il est de ton devoir de te denoncer IMMEDIATEMENT sous peine de recevoir le chatiment de l'ipod :love:*


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

Il me semble que c'est Lionel.


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est Lionel.


 lionel qui ? (je suis un peu perdu  )


----------



## iMax (6 Septembre 2004)

Excellents ces chocolats 

J'étais là quand le gentil posteur nous les a offert, mais hélas, j'ai pas retenu son nom...  :rose:

En tout cas, merci encore


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

En tout cas, z'étaient délicieux. Dommage que dans l'étude du Parc des expos, certains soient trop vite revenus à l'état liquide :mouais:
Merci, en tout cas


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> lionel qui ? (je suis un peu perdu  )



Il y a plusieurs personnes à avoir amené des chocolats... dont Lionel (Lio70). Merci à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est Lionel.


sympa macbidouille


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sympa macbidouille



Non, lui il voulait refiler des mugs à tout le monde...   

*Muuuuuuugs MacBidouille!... *


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

Ce post me rappelle une chanson... "j'vous ai apporté des bonbons..."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

tiens tiens


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [...] Quel bonheur de retrouver un Sylko dans son lit, en rentrant après une telle soirée. :love:  :love:   [...]
> 
> Bon... j'y retourne.



Tu nous fais des cachoteries dis-moi WebO


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fais des cachoteries dis-moi WebO



Mauvais esprit !


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tiens tiens


 Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Balooners (7 Septembre 2004)

Tient Rezba, tu as encore du chocolat partout


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2004)

- Nous aussi on avait apporté des chocolats 
- Mais on a pas vu le Bassou alors on est reparti les manger dehors de dépit ​


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Septembre 2004)

lol golf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> lol golf



 une star des forums !  :love:


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une star des forums !  :love:


Ou ça ?? Ou ça ??


----------



## superdada (8 Septembre 2004)

J'ai bien aimé cette expo.
Je voudrais remercier Shraldram pour son accueil sous le pommier jeudi dernier.
Clin d'oeil à tous ceux que j'ai rencontré sur le stand : Mackie, Foguenne, Angie et les autres (connais pas leurs pseudos)
C'était court (je ne pouvais pas rester + longtemps) mais j'ai apprécié.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2004)

J'ai rajouté ton pseudo sous cette photo.


----------



## Lio70 (9 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne et moi-même avons apporté du chocolat belge jeudi, et Cyril a apporté du suisse. J'ai enfin eu le temps de goûter le suisse. Difficile de dire lequel est le meilleur.


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Septembre 2004)

C'est malin, vous m'avez donné faim..


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, vous m'avez donné faim..



Maintenant faut aller en suisse


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2004)

donc personne ne sait ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> donc personne ne sait ?


Ben c'est pas ça la réponse? :mouais:


			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne et moi-même avons apporté du chocolat belge jeudi, et Cyril a apporté du suisse


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas ça la réponse? :mouais:


jeudi c'est pas samedi


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Septembre 2004)

Non oui je sais   mais j'ai souligné Cyril car j'avais compris que Foguenne et Lio seuls, étaient venus le jeudi mais pas Cyril (vu que pour lui le jour n'était pas précisé).


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2004)

Pour terminer, voici quelques photos prisent à Paris, entre l'AppleExpo... et les nuits de folie.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour terminer, voici quelques photos prisent à Paris, entre l'AppleExpo... et les nuits de folie.


ça fait un peu le p'tit suisse qui monte à la capitale    chouettes photos


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un peu le p'tit suisse qui monte à la capitale    chouettes photos



Bah ouais quoi... 19 ans que j'avais pas mis les pieds à Paris.  Une précision, ici, en Suisse on dit: «Je descends à Paris»...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

Pb d'egocentrisme ??


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour terminer, voici quelques photos prisent à Paris, entre l'AppleExpo... et les nuits de folie.


C'est quoi cette tour en métal ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour terminer, voici quelques photos prisent à Paris, entre l'AppleExpo... et les nuits de folie.



Une petite carte postale ?


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette tour en métal ?


 le prochain emac


----------



## Macounette (10 Septembre 2004)

Bravo pour ces belles photos  Ravie d'avoir pu découvrir quelques "têtes" de MacGé.  en espérant pouvoir être des vôtres la prochaine fois


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour ces belles photos  Ravie d'avoir pu découvrir quelques "têtes" de MacGé.  en espérant pouvoir être des vôtres la prochaine fois


 tout pareil.


----------



## Spyro (10 Septembre 2004)

Euh moi aussi j'ai pris des photos sous le pommier 
Enfin UNE


----------



## Spyro (10 Septembre 2004)

Et puis une autre sur le stand Apple  
(Mais en fait celle là c'est un montage)


----------



## nicogala (13 Septembre 2004)

...c'est du bon chocolat du Val de Loire gentiement apporté par Cillian que nous avons eu le plaisir de déguster ce samedi...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

Sinon, Paul, tu penses à nos vidéos du samedi soir?...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Paul, tu penses à nos vidéos du samedi soir?...



Oui, oui j'ai été un peu débordé mais ce n'est pas perdu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui j'ai été un peu débordé mais ce n'est pas perdu.



Rien n'est vraiment perdu, même ce qui aurait du l'être


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui j'ai été un peu débordé mais ce n'est pas perdu.



ok... ça rrrrrrrrouuulleee ma pouleeeee... yyyyyyeeeeeaaaaahhhpaaaaaa... 

J'attends les videos. :love: Et je le redis... j'assume tout!


----------



## naas (27 Septembre 2004)

Tu as raison nicogala 
 cillian viens de se dénoncer via MP  
un grand coup de boule pour  toi cillian 
merci encore


----------

